# Official: HR20: Sold Out



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900025



> Due to unprecedented demand, we're currently out of DirecTV PLUS HD DVR receivers. We've increased production, however, and will soon begin shipping HD DVRs to our customers. Join our priority registration now and get yours as soon as they're available


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Well alrighty then. I wonder what that means to those of us with installs scheduled soon, who have already been rescheduled at least once? 

Great. Just checked online and my install has been changed to "Call to Schedule".


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

It should say " Due to numerous bugs resulting in lost business..."


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bluesjam said:


> It should say " Due to numerous bugs resulting in lost business..."


Why should it say that? As that is not the case.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Well alrighty then. I wonder what that means to those of us with installs scheduled soon, who have already been rescheduled at least once?


According to other information I was given, those that are "affected" by this, and have installs scheduled... should be contacted by DirecTV.

But you may want to check on your status.


----------



## vernawn21 (Oct 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why should it say that? As that is not the case.


I noticed last night that when FF through a recorded program the display was at least 20-30 seconds behind, so when you hit play you were well past where the display showed you were (this was happening at 2x and 3x speeds).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

vernawn21 said:


> I noticed last night that when FF through a recorded program the display was at least 20-30 seconds behind, so when you hit play you were well past where the display showed you were (this was happening at 2x and 3x speeds).


Again, a known issue with the current software release.
Not a reason on why the unit is Sold Out, or a reason to think they have stopped production on the unit.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900025


Just to echo Lefty's thought, if we have an install scheduled for the near term (this week in my case) should we bother with the priority list and if so, how?

Thanks again for all your information, etc. Earl!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> According to other information I was given, those that are "affected" by this, and have installs scheduled... should be contacted by DirecTV.
> 
> But you may want to check on your status.


Well, being as I'm home sick today and have nothing else to do, I called Customer Service and despite what the website says on my order about calling to schedule, she still said I'm down for installation Saturday from 1:00 - 5:00. Needless to say, I'm not filled with boundless confidence that it will happen. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

One interesting datum: when I click online to see the details of my order, at the bottom it says that the online installation scheduling system is currently unavailable but I will be contacted within 72 hours to schedule. Perhaps that, combined with what the CSR told me about still be scheduled for Saturday, means that I slipped in under the wire before their cutoff. Maybe all of this just means what it seems to mean: they're still making and shipping these boxes to retailers and installers, but only to fill existing orders, and when the backlog has been cut to some reasonable timeframe (i.e., NOT a month or more in advance), they'll start taking new orders.


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why should it say that? As that is not the case.


Cause that's what I'm experiencing and therefore I'm right and D* is wrong!


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, this would indicate that there isn't any "giant sucking sound" generated by people jumping ship to cable and Tivo S3.


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why should it say that? As that is not the case.


I bet DTV has a large number of HR20s just sitting in some location waiting to be recertified. It seems that when a CSR can't fix the issue over the phone, they schedule an exchange wether it's warranted or not. I had mine exchanged twice for issues that I know are software related but they insisted in doing it. A friend of mine is on his 3rd exchange and the same and newer issues continue.

Patiently waiting for 2007.


----------



## jabd (Aug 8, 2006)

Out of curiosity, do you know how many they produced in the first production run?


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> Well, being as I'm home sick today and have nothing else to do, I called Customer Service and despite what the website says on my order about calling to schedule, she still said I'm down for installation Saturday from 1:00 - 5:00. Needless to say, I'm not filled with boundless confidence that it will happen. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.
> .


I just called DTV and they confirmed that I am still a go for Friday. They confirmed with the install company that the hardware is in hand.

Now that and $5.00 MIGHT get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks, but I will remain cautiously optimistic (about the install and the gear itself).

So, LameLefty, maybe your theory about a cut-off point is accurate.

I have ordered the box and I am excited about getting it and the HD content, but I am just a bit leery about its performance.

I trust Earl and feel better based his statements that the box is not THAT bad and that the major bugs are being addressed quickly.

We shall see.

Good luck, all!


----------



## ruesch37 (Sep 14, 2006)

If you go to the Best Buy or Curcuit City website they calim they have HR20s in stock. They will be sent out the next business day if you order one today.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

My install as a new customer is still scheduled for 11/1...


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

vlj9r said:


> I bet DTV has a large number of HR20s just sitting in some location waiting to be recertified. It seems that when a CSR can't fix the issue over the phone, they schedule an exchange wether it's warranted or not. I had mine exchanged twice for issues that I know are software related but they insisted in doing it. A friend of mine is on his 3rd exchange and the same and newer issues continue.
> 
> Patiently waiting for 2007.


Interesting you should say that. D* called me today on another matter, and I started asking some questions of the CSR, who seemed fairly knowledgeable. He said they should not be sending out 2-3 HR20s to people who are having problems, because they are going to have the same problems over and over. So he said the CSRs doing that are making a mistake. I am just paraphrasing, but that was the gist of it.

I grilled him a little more, and he denied there are any widespread issues with the HR20, but when I mentioned the 5 software downloads already, he slipped and noted that there were issues for a percentage of boxes (he didn't say what he meant by that). I have no doubt that demand for these boxe is strong. On the other hand, if this were a smooth launch, the availability issue would no doubt be lessened because D* wouldn't be scrambing around trying to meet demand. After all, if some people are going through 2-3 machines in the quest for one that works, that has to be causing some sort of blip on the distribution plan. It's hard to believe demand is WAY beyond what D* expected, after all the time they had to plan this launch, and they aren't exactly a start-up.

After initial sputtering, my original box is now working at 99.9 percent effectiveness (picture and sound dropouts the only real problems). But that doesn't mean I am confident it will continue on that path (although it's nice in the meantime).

Of course, the CSR also mentioned the 100 national HD channels we're all going to have by 2007. We'll see.

Finally, when I mentioned there was a forum where the admin had a close contact with D*, the CSR quickly interrupted and said, "He doesn't have any official connection with Directv. Those guys don't know what they are talking about most of the time." Caught me off guard. When I mentioned that the person in particular did know exactly when the software downloads were scheduled, he backed off a bit, but held his ground. Interesting, velly interesting.

Things just seem to be getting weirder and weirder with the HR20 launch and all its facets.


----------



## mdickson (Oct 4, 2006)

Just got of the phone trying to get my HR20 replaced, died after 3 weeks of use.
As part of this 'trouble shooting' they set out an installer today to try and 'fix' my box.
He had some new HR20's in his truck but said he could not replace my broken one.
I had to get it from D*.
Called CS and they said they are not taking orders at this time for new or replacements and to call back every couple of weeks, no list I could get on or anything. I got the impression that it would/could be well over a month.

They claim they are making them as fast as they can.

One would think that a replacement of a broken box should be a priority.
But I guess they have my $ so why not get more from someone else first.
 
I have got to think they are holding back on these until they get some things fixed. Maybe I've been watching too much Oliver Stone


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why should it say that? As that is not the case.


Only someone with a vested interest would defend with such vigor.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> Well, this would indicate that there isn't any "giant sucking sound" generated by people jumping ship to cable and Tivo S3.


Desperate times call for desperate measures, and times just aren't that desperate ... yet.


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

bluesjam said:


> It should say " Due to numerous bugs resulting in lost business..."


SING IT BROTHER!  AMEN!!!!


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

ruesch37 said:


> If you go to the Best Buy or Curcuit City website they calim they have HR20s in stock. They will be sent out the next business day if you order one today.


IN THE ENTIRE DALLAS FORTWORTH METROPLEX - 6 MILLION PEOPLE AND ABOUT 30 STORES THERE ARE EXACTLY 0 AVAILABLE - IT STATES COMING SOON!


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Interesting you should say that. D* called me today on another matter, and I started asking some questions of the CSR, who seemed fairly knowledgeable. He said they should not be sending out 2-3 HR20s to people who are having problems, because they are going to have the same problems over and over. So he said the CSRs doing that are making a mistake. I am just paraphrasing, but that was the gist of it.
> 
> I grilled him a little more, and he denied there are any widespread issues with the HR20, but when I mentioned the 5 software downloads already, he slipped and noted that there were issues for a percentage of boxes (he didn't say what he meant by that). I have no doubt that demand for these boxe is strong. On the other hand, if this were a smooth launch, the availability issue would no doubt be lessened because D* wouldn't be scrambing around trying to meet demand. After all, if some people are going through 2-3 machines in the quest for one that works, that has to be causing some sort of blip on the distribution plan. It's hard to believe demand is WAY beyond what D* expected, after all the time they had to plan this launch, and they aren't exactly a start-up.
> 
> ...


THEY QUICKLY DISCREDITED ALL INTERNET INFORMATION WHEN I SPOKE WITH THEM TOO. STATE THE INTERNET SITE WAS FOR WACKOS AND DID NOT REPRESENT THE COMMON HR20 USERS. THEY CHOKE UP A BIT WHEN YOU START RATTLING OFF HEX SOFTWARE VERSION CODES, AND POINT OUT THE FACT THAT 5 VERSIONS HAVE BEEN PIPED OUT IN SO MANY WEEKS. THEN THEY CHANGE TO DEFENSIVE PLAN B - OH, SOME PEOPLE HAVE BEEN HAVING SMALL TROUBLES - ITS NEW AFTERALL!

THE INSTALLER SAID IT - AND CSR HAS SAID IT EVERYTIME I CALL - D* IS COACHING THIS PHRASE:

"THE NEW HR20 IS REALLY WONDERFUL HARDWARE"


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

vlj9r said:


> I bet DTV has a large number of HR20s just sitting in some location waiting to be recertified. It seems that when a CSR can't fix the issue over the phone, they schedule an exchange wether it's warranted or not. I had mine exchanged twice for issues that I know are software related but they insisted in doing it. A friend of mine is on his 3rd exchange and the same and newer issues continue.
> 
> Patiently waiting for 2007.


I bet that this is what is going on. Plus slow down production until main bugs are worked out.


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

Que said:


> I bet that this is what is going on. Plus slow down production until main bugs are worked out.


No Doubt!


----------



## nFavor (Oct 12, 2006)

At risk of jinxing myself, I'll say that I'm happy with my HR20. Sure. It's not perfect but it's pretty close and I'm willing to put up with the minor hassles in order to record HD content.

I'm sure that they say one thing has nothing to do with another but *I wonder if they'd delay the OTA release until after they get their manufacturing and back log taken care of?*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

nFavor said:


> I'm sure that they say one thing has nothing to do with another but *I wonder if they'd delay the OTA release until after they get their manufacturing and back log taken care of?*


I can answer that.
The delay in OTA has ZERO to do with the availabilty of the HR20


----------



## william8004 (Oct 6, 2006)

The company I work for makes software for large printers. We would get a "fatal error" on the screen. So we fixed it. We renamed it. It now says 'system error". I can honestly say that we don't get "fatal errors" anymore.

Maybe D* can do the same thing.


Will


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

william8004 said:


> The company I work for makes software for large printers. We would get a "fatal error" on the screen. So we fixed it. We renamed it. It now says 'system error". I can honestly say that we don't get "fatal errors" anymore.
> 
> Maybe D* can do the same thing.
> 
> Will


That's funny!


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can answer that.
> The delay in OTA has ZERO to do with the availabilty of the HR20


I can believe that, but would the other software problems take precedence over the OTA issue. Despite that being the next thing *I* would like to see, it would be smart for them to not introduce a new (potential) source of issues until most of the existing issues are remedied.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cbearnm said:


> I can believe that, but would the other software problems take precedence over the OTA issue. Despite that being the next thing *I* would like to see, it would be smart for them to not introduce a new (potential) source of issues until most of the existing issues are remedied.


Yes, some of the other critical/higher level issues have taken precedence over OTA


----------



## GNASHER (Oct 17, 2006)

I Have Had Hr-20 For 3 Weeks Received 1 Update Last Week. I Like It. The Only Problem I Can See Is Choppy Ff. Is There Any One Else Who Is Not So Negative. Lets Have A Look A The Good Things.


----------



## amigq (Oct 13, 2006)

HR20 is working great for me-

New customer, installed 10/11/06. No corrupted recordings, no reboots, no screen of death. In fact, Ive seen none of the problems talked about here in my week of using the thing. FF is a little wacky, but generally works. Maybe I just haven't put it through all the paces you guys have yet.

We dont have MPEG4 locals here yet, so that may be helping.

My big wish-OTA. I spent about 100 bucks on an antenna setup and multiple afternoons running coax to my tv. I get all my locals great through the antenna-but no way to DVR them until the OTA is enabled! C'mon D*!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

nFavor said:


> At risk of jinxing myself, I'll say that I'm happy with my HR20.


+1

And wakajawaka, I don't know where you're seeing this alleged mass exodus to S3 TiVo and cable. I'm a TiVo Community Forum member and I see the treads/posts from people having difficulty getting Cable Cards operational on the units, the folks who live in areas where Switched Digital Video will be/has been deployed, people who want CC 2.0 functionality for PPV/VOD, and those who aren't thrilled with a price point. For the folks who don't have these issues/concerns, I'm sure they're quite happy. But, it's not that way for all.

I have two HD DVRs from D* and I didn't pay anywhere near the retail price of a S3 TiVo, about a little over 1/4 actually. And I didn't have to pay $200 to transfer Lifetime on my DVR.

Since I'm not in a MPEG-4 market, I don't see the issues that those folks do. The HR20 isn't flawless, but neither is TiVo. Mind you, I said *flawless*, not reliable. I've had TiVo overrun and underrun recordings and it wasn't because of guide data.

Since trying DVRs other than TiVo, Media Center and HR20, it's opened my eyes. I find that limiting my choice to one DVR platform isn't in my own best interests. I don't need the training wheels, like "Suggestions, that TiVo offers. However, I do need the reliability it offers. If the HR20 can duplicate that, I'll be fine. I haven't had any missed/blank recordings with 0xDC so that's a start.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

amigq said:


> HR20 is working great for me-
> 
> New customer, installed 10/11/06. No corrupted recordings, no reboots, no screen of death. In fact, Ive seen none of the problems talked about here in my week of using the thing. FF is a little wacky, but generally works. Maybe I just haven't put it through all the paces you guys have yet.
> 
> ...


The FF problem is assoicated to the MPEG4 recording.

IMO 80% of the problems are assoicated to the MPEG4 streams or how the HR20 is dealing or not dealing correctly with these streams.

If I was only using MPEG2 I think I would be happy too.


----------



## amigq (Oct 13, 2006)

btmoore said:


> The FF problem is assoicated to the MPEG4 recording.
> 
> IMO 80% of the problems are assoicated to the MPEG4 streams or how the HR20 is dealing or not dealing correctly with these streams.
> 
> If I was only using MPEG2 I think I would be happy too.


That makes sense. Supposedly, our mpeg4 locals will be online Dec.1 according to D* so we will see if that makes the HR20 freak out. Or, maybe they'll just avoid the whole issue with me by turning on the OTA. I seriously doubt Ill use the mpeg4 locals if OTA is so much better like everyone says.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2006)

Those of you that continue to get confirmation of appointments for this week...I'm just going to warn you...I got confirmed 3 times in a row...only to get a call that they were out of stock.
D* was confirming with the regional office of the installer...800 miles away from the actual office that was going to do my install.

i got EXTREMELY lucky, in the fact that I got the last one they had last week...

They have over 200 on order.


----------



## GNASHER (Oct 17, 2006)

I Have Mpeg4, Like I Said I Am Happy


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

GNASHER said:


> I Have Mpeg4, Like I Said I Am Happy


Wow, you are happy with the current FF bug on mpeg4 streams. You must be the kind of guy who sees an empty glass as half full.


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 24, 2006)

WANDERER said:


> IN THE ENTIRE DALLAS FORTWORTH METROPLEX - 6 MILLION PEOPLE AND ABOUT 30 STORES THERE ARE EXACTLY 0 AVAILABLE - IT STATES COMING SOON!


If you're willing to drive over to Jonesboro AR, they have 2 in stock at their Circuit City... but that's all in the Memphis DMA (Jonesboro is 60 miles from Memphis...)


----------



## GNASHER (Oct 17, 2006)

I Did Say In A Few Posts Back That Is The Only Problem I Can See Is The Choppy Fast Forward. But That Isnt The Whole Machine. Any Way, Whats In This Glass You Are Talking About?


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

What country are the HR20's being produced in? Shipping is likely the largest cause of the delay.

.. Perhaps though, North Korea's Kim Jong-il will fall, their economy will collapse and the in flux of refugies into China allowing the work force in the Chineese manufacturing plant to grow ramping up HR20 production.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AlbertZeroK said:


> What country are the HR20's being produced in? Shipping is likely the largest cause of the delay.
> 
> .. Perhaps though, North Korea's Kim Jong-il will fall, their economy will collapse and the in flux of refugies into China allowing the work force in the Chineese manufacturing plant to grow ramping up HR20 production.


I believe the mass majority of them are assembled in Mexico..
And let's leave the political discussion there...


----------



## mdickson (Oct 4, 2006)

I was happy with the HR20, some problems but nothing too bad, I understand they are working out the 'kinks', I'm in the software industry and undertand all too well what they must be going through (anouther topic perhaps).

But I was really pissed when the whole box died with all the recorded shows and setup work I had put into it. 

To add insult to injury, now they tell my they can not (will not) replace it for the forseable future.

I think I need to explore my options:
Cancel D* and write it off as a learning experience ($150)
Call D* every day untill they send me a new box (Time)
Re-install my old Tivo and run with that till say Jan. 07 and then replace with new HR20 that hopefully has been through a couple more fixes.

I'm leaning toward the later option, once I've calmed down, it is after all just TV.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Mexico. Nice job. My HR20 rocks. Its been near flawless. I love it. 

Only issue I had was watching ESPN MNF. It kept starting at beginning when I left the game to watch other things. It taped ok but kept losing my place. No other recordings have done that.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have no MPEG4 locals and I'm happy.
About four total lockups that required a red button reset, but no missing or deleted recordings.

Even if I had a FF problem, I would probably not notice it much as I only record movies without commercials.

I wish we could scientifically determine the percentage of people who have MPEG4 and have significant issues, compared to the number with no MPEG4. I get the feeling that MPEG4 incompatibility causes a lot of the problems.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

I too am happy with the HR20. I've has no lock-ups. It has not missed a recording..... The only issue is that HDMI is not working on my TV. So I connect with component cable. The PQ is still really good. I think that alot of the problems might stem from the HDMI issues...


----------



## Alvin Nuckleglazer (Oct 7, 2006)

what a freaking nightmare this is. im scheduled for this friday from 8-12. im on the blower with drectv installation and nikita says im still down for friday but she is checking to make sure. if i dont get my hr20 this friday im going dish and drectv and their r tard installers can blow me and my 100 bucks a month.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Alvin Nuckleglazer said:


> what a freaking nightmare this is. im scheduled for this friday from 8-12. im on the blower with drectv installation and nikita says im still down for friday but she is checking to make sure. if i dont get my hr20 this friday im going dish and drectv and their r tard installers can blow me and my 100 bucks a month.


Well now... tell us how you really feel...


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Got mine today, the installer had them packed to the roof in his van!


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Well good, maybe if there aren't any HR20's out there then my Saturday install of an R15 will be closer to 1:00 pm instead of 8:30 pm like it was last time they came "between 1:00 and 5:00".


----------



## Alvin Nuckleglazer (Oct 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well now... tell us how you really feel...


ok local installer confirmed im still a go for this friday morning so no one is going to blow anyone. which is good i guess.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

mdickson said:


> I was happy with the HR20, some problems but nothing too bad, I understand they are working out the 'kinks', I'm in the software industry and undertand all too well what they must be going through (anouther topic perhaps).
> 
> But I was really pissed when the whole box died with all the recorded shows and setup work I had put into it.
> 
> ...


Wow. That doesn't sound right. Did you call 1-800-824-9081 (retention)?? I have never heard someone that can't get a replace unit.

[edit] You might have to send the old one back. So don't throw it out.


----------



## pavlov (Oct 18, 2006)

My HR20 and 5lnb dish was scheduled for install today but I got a call yesterday from the installer saying they hadn't received the dishes or the receivers. Neither DTV nor the installers seem to know when they will get any. The installers claimed that they had been expecting shipments for the last 2 1/2 weeks and are hoping for one early next week. We'll see.

I placed the order almost 2 weeks ago and today was the first installation slot they had. I did get a credit from directv for my "troubles," but I'd much rather have had the equipment.

I know a friend of mine who ordered the same thing got the same call on Monday.

Sucks. Just got my new HDTV and want some HD I've always liked directv a lot better than comcast but if I'd gotten series 3 tivos and dropped DTV i'd have HD by now... sigh.


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

Alvin Nuckleglazer said:


> if i dont get my hr20 this friday im going dish and drectv and their r tard installers can blow me and my 100 bucks a month. <snip> ok local installer confirmed im still a go for this friday morning so no one is going to blow anyone. which is good i guess.


Don't count out your uh, "retard ********" before they hatch Nuck. We were supossed to get a replacement unit today 10/18, but the hubby contacted D* to confirm and was told it was a no-go until "maybe next week."
:nono2:

_Mod Edit: I know we are adults here, but there are still others that may not be so "adult", so I edited your post_


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

There's always ebay...


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

To buy, or sell?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alvin Nuckleglazer said:


> if i dont get my hr20 this friday im going dish and drectv and their r tard installers can blow me and my 100 bucks a month.





Marcia_Brady said:


> Don't count out your uh, "retard ********" before they hatch Nuck. We were supossed to get a replacement unit today 10/18, but the hubby contacted D* to confirm and was told it was a no-go until "maybe next week."
> :nono2:


So this is where this has all led.....  :nono:

_Mod Edit: Edited quoted phrase that was edited_


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, kinda makes me wanna get back the 20 minutes I stayed on the phone with retention trying to get a deal on the HR20. Would have been nice of him to tell me in the beginning of the call that none exist, and "eventually" I would be contacted to arrange an install. Then again, they probably knew Id tell them to kiss off if they told me that.

Finally get enough time and motivation to call retention, and I end up waiting for an uknown length of time because DirecTV has inventory issues. Ugh.

-Chris


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

chrisexv6 said:


> Well, kinda makes me wanna get back the 20 minutes I stayed on the phone with retention trying to get a deal on the HR20. Would have been nice of him to tell me in the beginning of the call that none exist, and "eventually" I would be contacted to arrange an install. Then again, they probably knew Id tell them to kiss off if they told me that.
> 
> Finally get enough time and motivation to call retention, and I end up waiting for an uknown length of time because DirecTV has inventory issues. Ugh.
> 
> -Chris


How would the person know when the info was just released today on the availability


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Got mine today, the installer had them packed to the roof in his van!


Gee, you still don't miss Pegasux? :lol:


----------



## GoLaLakers (Oct 12, 2006)

I was at costco this weekend, and they must of had 15-20 of them selling for $269. The local best buy's also seem to have them in stock this weekend. I bought two of my HR20's from Best Buy Buy about 4 weeks ago, and installed them myself. I had to wait about 3 weeks to get the new dish installed but I guess I was lucky that in the LA market you can still watch the local HD's off the MPEG-2 feeds.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> There's always ebay...


Got one on the way along with the dish off of Ebay. Gonna do the install myself in advance of the "appointment", then have them come and run the cables for the second receiver etc and tweak the dish if necessary. Was just in time I guess.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I believe the mass majority of them are assembled in Mexico..


Excellent! No cargo ships from China - makes time to market faster.



> And let's leave the political discussion there...


Sorry, wasn't trying to be political, just a little ironical and a bit funny.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AlbertZeroK said:


> Excellent! No cargo ships from China - makes time to market faster.
> 
> Sorry, wasn't trying to be political, just a little ironical and a bit funny.


I didn't think you where... but I wanted to nip anything in the bud before it could start.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

naijai said:


> How would the person know when the info was just released today on the availability


Once he confirmed I wanted the deal they were offering (150 for the HR20 with 5.00/month programming credit for a year, so net 90 for the HR20 + 19.95 shipping including install of new dish), he went to schedule me an install and then said "no install dates available, which means the receiver and/or dish are not in stock", then he confirmed it was the HR20 itself, not the dish that would be causing the issue. Said I should still get a call within 72 hours from the installer to setup a date (Im assuming the installer has a date as to when the HR20 will show up), and if I didnt get the call, he gave me a number to call (I assume that is DirecTV again).

And he insisted they couldnt ship and HR20 to me ("the HR20 is just too expensive to ship"). Funny, Ive ordered and received things via UPS/Fedex that cost 5x as much as the HR20.

-Chris


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

bidger said:


> And wakajawaka, I don't know where you're seeing this alleged mass exodus to S3 TiVo and cable. I'm a TiVo Community Forum member and I see the treads/posts from people having difficulty getting Cable Cards operational on the units, the folks who live in areas where Switched Digital Video will be/has been deployed, people who want CC 2.0 functionality for PPV/VOD, and those who aren't thrilled with a price point. For the folks who don't have these issues/concerns, I'm sure they're quite happy. But, it's not that way for all.


Uh, I think we agree, the fact that the HR20 is sold out would indicate no mass exodus, which was what I was trying to say (badly apparently). I personally do not want anything to do with the FCC brain fart that is Cable Card.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I didn't think you where... but I wanted to nip anything in the bud before it could start.


Earl, if you type *where* instead of *were* just once more I think I'm going to cry


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Earl, if you type *where* instead of *were* just once more I think I'm going to cry


You will find that is probably my number 1 typo...
followed by PointNarf... and tunner and reciever


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You will find that is probably my number 1 typo...
> followed by PointNarf... and tunner and reciever


Time for Firefox 2, it has a realtime spell checker


----------



## goodwrench420 (May 23, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> Excellent! No cargo ships from China - makes time to market faster.
> 
> Sorry, wasn't trying to be political, just a little ironical and a bit funny.


I found it funny as sh*t


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Earl, if you type *where* instead of *were* just once more I think I'm going to cry


It's like *its* and *it's*, drives me crazy!!! I see it everyday!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

bluesjam said:


> It's like *its* and *it's*, drives me crazy!!! I see it everyday!


It's your lunch. Your its lunch.

Nuff said. :hurah:


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Well, being as I'm home sick today and have nothing else to do, I called Customer Service and despite what the website says on my order about calling to schedule, she still said I'm down for installation Saturday from 1:00 - 5:00. Needless to say, I'm not filled with boundless confidence that it will happen. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> One interesting datum: when I click online to see the details of my order, at the bottom it says that the online installation scheduling system is currently unavailable but I will be contacted within 72 hours to schedule. Perhaps that, combined with what the CSR told me about still be scheduled for Saturday, means that I slipped in under the wire before their cutoff. Maybe all of this just means what it seems to mean: they're still making and shipping these boxes to retailers and installers, but only to fill existing orders, and when the backlog has been cut to some reasonable timeframe (i.e., NOT a month or more in advance), they'll start taking new orders.


Mine scheduled in a week and I have the same msg on my order.


----------



## belboz (Oct 15, 2006)

I had that message about the scheduling system being down when I looked at my order info. I did in fact receive an automated call from DirecTV telling me to call and schedule. Course I already had an install day according to the person in retention I talked to 2-3 days previous.

When I called them back they said their scheduling system was down when I originally called. My install date was now supposedly going to slip from October 25th to November 10th or so.

I basically told them if they didn't do it when they originally said, I would be canceling my account (I am moving, so this install is for the new house). It was a threat I was fully ready to carry out since I won't miss football for 2 weeks or more.

They called the installer and they somehow fit me in on the same day as originally mentioned! Go figure!

I am curious if come install day they actually show. I am also curious if they say they don't have any HR20's for me. I would be pretty upset since DirecTV charged me full price plus "shipping" for the HR20. I am getting a $200 refund to my account on the HR20, but I am curious if my credit card got charged for it already. If so I would hope the HR20 was actually shipped to the installer.

After I called back to get my original install date re-setup their online system now shows the date and time when I check it out on the web.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900025


Went to the link and got this message-

Priority Waiting List Coming Soon

Due to overwhelming demand, the DIRECTV Plus HD DVR is currently out of stock. Please revisit this page tomorrow and join a priority waiting list. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## darrin1471 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think DirecTV are looking ahead and realise there is a gap between demand and supply.
There is a long lead time for HR20 components and DirecTV had to anticipate demand requirements. Pace the manufacturer of the HR20 say the lead time for components and manufacturing capacity can be 4 months or more. A typical initial order for Pace would be spread over a number of months and Pace would schedule components based upon DirecTV’s requirements. Pace can not order excess components as they continually fall in value. It is two months since Pace went into full production, so any demand supply gap is likely to be worse felt around November.
Manufacturing capacity should not be a problem as I believe Pace are using a new Solectron plant in Mexico and have further capacity in China and Eastern Europe.
With a supply shortage, the HR20 repair shop should become a priority.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

darrin1471 said:


> so any demand supply gap is likely to be worse felt around November.


Oh goody. Right as 25 new markets start to come online and right before the X-mas shopping season.

Did D* not learn anything from the HR10 launch?


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

I look forward to these weekly releases as it is assuring the oriduct is going forward--we see incremental progress more frequently. FWIW many companies are changing their code development to iterative development which yields a more consistent success and much better project control.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why should it say that? As that is not the case.


I guess it might be fair to say that the anticipated number of replacement boxes issued (if small sample here is an indication) was much higher than expected causing inventory to be exhausted pre-maturely.

BTW - What was the reason for LA roll-out anyway?

Clearly not to prevent this, becasue they why would you release to 2 or 3 areas and then the entire country.

Clearly, Not to address bugs or issues on small scale, cause the bugs/issues have done nothing to slow a natinal rollout. OR has it seemed to improve the fix process (based only on observation of this forum...)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl - part of me has to laugh a bit. :lol: 

This "sold out" situation will be viewed by the naysayers - "Why didn't they have more units....D*TV planned poorly".

The realists see - "It would appear that the release of the HR20 exceeded everyone's expectations, causing short-term shortages to get more units to the market."

Glass half empty or half full?  

BTW, the number of replacements are low in percentage, and not a cause of any shortages - its simple demand vs. supply.

Either way, someone's not gonna be happy. In this case, we early adopters gain the benefit of being just that, early. I suspect that the shortages will not last very long. In addition, there are still units around if you can take some time to track them down. I just saw 6 in my local Best Buy this past weekend.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

They merely underestimated the number of us who'd want a buggy box. 

I think in a year's time we'll be hugging our nice HR20s, looking back and thinking "I remember when this excellent box was having problems." I think they'll work it out and most of our DVRs will be this unit. At least, that's MY plan once they work out the kinks. I like the UI and the basic unit and if it's not clear to people that they're working hard to get it as perfect as can be, you're not looking.


----------



## Andrew_J_M (Feb 11, 2005)

The current shortage makes me happier with my decision to become an early adopter. Normally I like to wait at least 6 months before getting in on any electronic gadget but when I saw that the HR20 was basically free I jumped in and ordered it. No regrets, although I am glad I mirror everything on the old HR10, I think I only needed to go back to the '10 twice and that was before 00xDC. 
Ramping up production to meet higher than antcipated demand may mean a reduction in quality control.


----------



## tomhrrs69 (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, the D* installer just showed up 5 minutes ago to install my new AT-9 dish and DVR, and I wasn't too surprised when he said that he does not have my receiver with him, and that he is going to go ahead, install the dish, and hope that they find a receiver this morning. Was surprised that he isn't taking my old dish down, I am responsible for taking it down myself.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

The current shortage makes me happy because I was (still am) slow to go to the HR20. Now I'm on the waiting list and hope I'm way, way down the list. I'd really like to have them fix all the bugs before I get it. My intention is to use it in my main setup and I don't want to fool with no OTA, missed recordings, etc, etc.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why should it say that? As that is not the case.


Well in my case, the first HR20 I had blew up within 6 days of install, and they had to bring a second one out. At the time, I was told the first one had a hardware flaw that the new one did not have. Not sure what to believe other than the fact that the first oneI had blew up and needed to be replaced.

Besides, you cannot possibly think the HR20 thing has been going all rosey.


----------



## tomhrrs69 (Sep 28, 2006)

got some good news, the installer told me that my receiver is on the way from the warehouse, and will be here before he is done with the install, and i also talked him into removing my old dish.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tomhrrs69 said:


> got some good news, the installer told me that my receiver is on the way from the warehouse, and will be here before he is done with the install, and i also talked him into removing my old dish.


My installer took down my 3 lnb dish and put the AT-9 in exactly the same place. No problems.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Did D* not learn anything from the HR10 launch?


So what should they have done different? Manufactured the box for multiple months, and stock them all up... (which is what they did)... so should they have sat on it for more months just to build inventory? Even Microsoft, Sony, and Ninentdo have gone or will go through the same issue with the game counsoles.... at what point do you have enough built to avoid a "backorder" situation.



mikewolf13 said:


> I guess it might be fair to say that the anticipated number of replacement boxes issued (if small sample here is an indication) was much higher than expected causing inventory to be exhausted pre-maturely.
> 
> BTW - What was the reason for LA roll-out anyway?


It would be fair to say the "replacement" level is probably higher then it was predicted... and I would say a bulk of those replacements where software based issues....

As for the LA roll out... the basic logistics of the process to be adjusted. Actuall installers going out and installing the units in customer homes, and tweaking the installation instructions... And yes, real life (outside of a test lab or beta testers) usage of the unit



gcisko said:


> Besides, you cannot possibly think the HR20 thing has been going all rosey.


Even with Roses... you get thorns... no the HR20 hasn't been going perfectly... but overall... it could be a LOT worse.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even with Roses... you get thorns... no the HR20 hasn't been going perfectly... but overall... it could be a LOT worse.


I have many Roses and very few thorns...and if you look at some of the polls, even on forums where people come to report mostly problems, nearly 70% rated the HR20 a 4 or 5 out of 5 (5 being the highest). There are a LOT of us who are VERY happy with our HR20 and are experiencing a very few bugs, and certainly nothing that prevents us from using the HR20 successfully.

Yes, there are problems. They are being fixed. Early is right, it could be a LOT worse.

It's unfortunate that a minority of people are afflicted with an assortment of problems that are much worse than some of us are (and it continues to be my theory that a lot of those are related to the presence or absence of MPEG-4)

Give it some time, be patient and I'm betting you will be rewarded with an outstanding product. In the mean time, enjoy what you can, report what's wrong, and don't let what isn't right ruin your day.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So what should they have done different? Manufactured the box for multiple months, and stock them all up... (which is what they did)... so should they have sat on it for more months just to build inventory? Even Microsoft, Sony, and Ninentdo have gone or will go through the same issue with the game counsoles.... at what point do you have enough built to avoid a "backorder" situation.


I guess my comment was more related to D* possibly underestimating demand than anything else.

And yes, there were several things they "could" have done. First, as they did with the H20/AT9, limit it to markets with MPEG-4 LIL's. There is no reason I should have been able to walk into my BB in Huntington, WV and buy one of these. I have no use for it other than I wanted it. (So for those of you waiting on one, I'm sorry, I could have waited.)

They removed all the HR10's from many retailers which could have been directed to non-MPEG-4 markets as they did with the H10. (Has anyone noticed the new H20 boxes look like the old H10 ones?) I understand the more HR10's in the market mean more they need to swap out later, but that is probably cheaper than to possibly lose new subs because they keep pushing back the install dates.

Demand for the HR10 at launch was incredible. And that was before time-shifting HD was common. So D* probably should have guessed demand would be as great if not greater for the HR20 and planned accordingly.

And D* has enough money they could have started stockpiling these months ago as soon as the hardware spec was finalized since the boxes download new software anyway.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Well we will find out soon if I made a mistake or not but I was able to purchase one from Best Buy Online just now and should have it between October 24-27.

Now to call the installer and see if they will be able to easily come out and do the install of the AT9 as planned and then I just install the receiver when I get it. 

Does that sound like the way it should go down?


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Earl - part of me has to laugh a bit. :lol:
> 
> This "sold out" situation will be viewed by the naysayers - "Why didn't they have more units....D*TV planned poorly".
> 
> ...


In the words of the late Ronald Reagan, HDTVfan, "There you go again." Your smarmy, condescending tone completeley negates anything positive you might bring to the discussion. Aren't you the one who once labeled a certain group of people on this forum "Tivo huggers"? Those folks are Tivo huggers because their Tivo's reliably recorded the shows they wanted. Can you blame them?

In your limited, narrow world view, one side of the opinion equation in the HR20 shortage are labeled "realists" because they know better, have all the info, etc., and simply are smarter than the pathetic "naysayers," those wretched souls who just like to whine about everything (and in reality, most have had nothing but horrible early experiences with their HR20s and have said so in this forum). They are naysayers why? Because they think there might be a connection between the poor perfomance issues they have faced and the fact that all of a sudden, the HR20 is MIA?

Grow up. D* certainly has had ample time to plan the launch of this piece of hardware, and God knows, they have gotten plenty of ink, mostly negative, about the delays in getting it out the door during 2005 and into 2006. Now, within 6 weeks of the official launch, they don't have any more in stock? Give them some credit, I think they are smarter than that. I mean, this is a huge company (News Corp,). And if in fact they miscalculated demand on this box, then the person (or people) responsible for this major screw up should be fired for pissing off good customers who are salivating at the chance to get their hands on the near-flawless HR20, which has been delivering great features and reliability to 99 percent of its happy new owners (isn't that right, HDTV?).

On the other hand, it's possible it could be a performance related issue affecting availability, which seems more logical to me. If there are enough issues for enough peolpe with a piece of gear, why keep pushing them out and generating even more headaches? Why not get them straightened out first and then reload the supply chain?

Sorry for those of you who have had to suffer with your HR20. I had serious problems (mainly BSOD) and admittedly they stopped after the latest software download. I did get the FF freeze issue, but not the "missing/deleted" show plague others are still getting. The only things I did was a "reset everything" and removed those B-Band converters, and the HR20 started working. So I am not even in the "this thing is eating my recordings" camp. Why, I even like the GUI. Don't miss Tivo a bit.

I just get tired of people knocking others who are having real problems and are suffering for it, especially when the tone takes on a cocksure "holier than thou" POV.

HDTVfan, you have all those insights into D*. You have all the connections, even more than Earl, apparently, because you state things like:
"BTW, the number of replacements are low in percentage, and not a cause of any shortages - its simple demand vs. supply."

You know this how? Your D* sources have told you so? We'd all love to know exactly how you get your information, so we can all shut up permanently, and leave the forum to folks like you, who have all the answers, know all the right people at D*, and dismiss anyone who has a legitimate complaint/opnion as a "naysayer" or "Tivo hugger" or whatever your latest insult might be this week.

Why don't you learn from Earl and try to help other people with problems? Rather than try and get him to "laugh" along with you at these silly fools who don't know the real story at D*, who don't have all the "insight" you apparently have about the company. Earl is way above that, which is why, just guessing here, he didn't dignify your post with a "Yeah, aren't those naysayers a bunch of crybabies" responses.

And next time you see 6 HR20s at your local Best Buy during a shortage, do something smart and snap them up and put them on eBay. Sure with all that pent up demand you could make a killing, no? Can't see how, knowing they are out of stock everywhere but your local BB, you wouldn't be able to see the profit potential.


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It would be fair to say the "replacement" level is probably higher then it was predicted... and I would say a bulk of those replacements where software based issues....


There we go.....


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

If I remember correctly from my econ courses, low supply + high demand = higher prices. Therefore, if anyone wants a HR20, I'd be willing to sell mine for the low low price of $2,000


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hasan said:


> I have many Roses and very few thorns...and if you look at some of the polls, even on forums where people come to report mostly problems, nearly 70% rated the HR20 a 4 or 5 out of 5 (5 being the highest). There are a LOT of us who are VERY happy with our HR20 and are experiencing a very few bugs, and certainly nothing that prevents us from using the HR20 successfully.
> 
> Yes, there are problems. They are being fixed. Early is right, it could be a LOT worse.
> 
> ...


Sound advice. Bet you are anxious to get your MPEG-4 channels, so you can test the water.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hasan said:


> I have many Roses and very few thorns...and if you look at some of the polls, even on forums where people come to report mostly problems, nearly 70% rated the HR20 a 4 or 5 out of 5 (5 being the highest). There are a LOT of us who are VERY happy with our HR20 and are experiencing a very few bugs, and certainly nothing that prevents us from using the HR20 successfully.
> 
> Yes, there are problems. They are being fixed. Early is right, it could be a LOT worse.
> 
> ...


Oh, forgot to mention. That poll about HR20 satisfaction is a simple radio button, self-selected sample, and as such, has zero scientific or statistical reliability. Nothing is to stop anyone from voting multiple times, so as is the case with any of those online polls, it's totally worthless as a real-world gauge. If I wanted to, I could go on an vote 200 times on the "it sucks" end of the scale and skew the results. You knew that, I would guess, right? I don't deny there are very happy and very unhappy people out there who own HR20s, but I wouldn't use that poll as a way to measure it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> If I remember correctly from my econ courses, low supply + high demand = higher prices. Therefore, if anyone wants a HR20, I'd be willing to sell mine for the low low price of $2,000


LOL :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tstarn said:


> That poll about HR20 satisfaction is a simple radio button, self-selected sample, and as such, has zero scientific or statistical reliability. Nothing is to stop anyone from voting multiple times, so as is the case with any of those online polls, it's totally worthless as a real-world gauge...I don't deny there are very happy and very unhappy people out there who own HR20s, but I wouldn't use that poll as a way to measure it.


Excellent observation. Amen.


----------



## perilous (Sep 4, 2006)

And the D*TV/HR-20 saga CONTINUES..........:nono2:


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

DTV plan has worked. Now you all should feel fortunate to have your hands on one of these units. :hurah:


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It would be fair to say the "replacement" level is probably higher then it was predicted... and I would say a bulk of those replacements where software based issues....


No doubt, we saw with the R15 that they were replacing boxes 3 or 4 times for some customers when the issue was (and is) more often than not software related. I have no doubt that this is also the case with HR20.


----------



## Andrew_J_M (Feb 11, 2005)

I had my HR10 replaced when it was a multiswitch issue. The CSR just goes through a few checks, once they get to end of the list they just replace the hardware. As the HR20 does have software problems that probably aren't notified to the CSRs then more will be replaced. I doubt that the number of recalled units is significant enough to make a dent in demand but we'll never know unless D* releases that info to shareholders.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I got a call last night from D* appologizing for the delay - and offering me three months free of HD after the install.

I did not say anything but I had been in contact with Ironwood locally a few hours earlier and they had "found" a unit for me and will do the install on Saturday.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

BestBuy shows them in stock again (ships next day) ....
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7959051&st=directv&type=product&id=1155071079972


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

wakajawaka said:


> Uh, I think we agree, the fact that the HR20 is sold out would indicate no mass exodus, which was what I was trying to say (badly apparently). I personally do not want anything to do with the FCC brain fart that is Cable Card.


Yeah, you're absolutely right. I completely misread your original post. Difference between reading and comprehending.

Apologies.


----------



## briloop (Mar 2, 2006)

I tried to register for the priority waiting list on the D* website and all I got was this:

Priority Waiting List Coming Soon


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Due to overwhelming demand, the DIRECTV Plus HD DVR is currently out of stock. Please revisit this page tomorrow and join a priority waiting list. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

vernawn21 said:


> I noticed last night that when FF through a recorded program the display was at least 20-30 seconds behind, so when you hit play you were well past where the display showed you were (this was happening at 2x and 3x speeds).


How weird. I had the same problem last night and just posted it. I thought I found something new but as Earl points out it is already a known problem. What where you watching? I was watching Dancing With The Stars.


----------



## jayvista (Oct 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why should it say that? As that is not the case.


Because the HR20 is completely flawed for HD locals. The FF and REW and absolutely and totally broken, the picture quality is crappy, and the user interface has so many bugs trying to record shows, you must use a "backup" DirectTivo to reliably record your shows.


----------



## WinstonSmith (Sep 2, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> BestBuy shows them in stock again (ships next day) ....
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7959051&st=directv&type=product&id=1155071079972


I just ordered mine yesterday. I am eager to see if it ships today.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jayvista said:


> Because the HR20 is completely flawed for HD locals. The FF and REW and absolutely and totally broken, the picture quality is crappy, and the user interface has so many bugs trying to record shows, you must use a "backup" DirectTivo to reliably record your shows.


No kidding... really? Didn't know that... since it is a known issue with the latest software release... note key word there.... *software*

And all the other items you listed there are related to the SOFTWARE for the unit, not the hardware... which is what is the reason for the backorder...the HARDWARE.

And no, the FF and REW is not absolutely and totally broken.
It doesn't effect MPEG-2 SD or HD, and it doesn't effect all MPEG-4 recordings (it is primarily affecting 1080i broadcasts).

PQ is independent of the HR20... And has more to do with the encoding side of things, then the HR20. Come on up to Chicago.... and compare the OTA and the MPEG-4... I bet if I showed you 100 programs, you would probably end up 50/50 on guessing which one was OTA and which was MPEG-4....

And please do list the "so many bugs" with the GUI in trying to scheduled a recording.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So what should they have done different? Manufactured the box for multiple months, and stock them all up...
> 
> It would be fair to say the "replacement" level is probably higher then it was predicted... and I would say a bulk of those replacements where software based issues....
> 
> Even with Roses... you get thorns... no the HR20 hasn't been going perfectly... but overall... it could be a LOT worse.


What could they have done different? Make sure the software worked for one thing. My old ultimate tv was flawless since 1999/2000.

I know you said "bulk". But. My replacement was not because software based problems. My hard drive was clicking then it refused to boot up. So it never got to the software part. The cool blue circle just kept rotating clockwise, for hours on end.

As for it could be worse... It is nice to see you have a sense of humor.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

jayvista said:


> Because the HR20 is completely flawed for HD locals. The FF and REW and absolutely and totally broken, the picture quality is crappy, and the user interface has so many bugs trying to record shows, you must use a "backup" DirectTivo to reliably record your shows.


I disagree. After the initial 0XDC upgrade I was having issues until I did the red button reset. Things have been relatively cool since then (knock on wood).


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

jayvista said:


> Because the HR20 is completely flawed for HD locals. The FF and REW and absolutely and totally broken, the picture quality is crappy, and the user interface has so many bugs trying to record shows, you must use a "backup" DirectTivo to reliably record your shows.


Really? Thanks for letting me know that in the last 3 1/2 weeks of using only my HR20 for recording/watching MPEG4 locals that appeared to work without flaw, in reality it was absolutely and totally broken and what appeared to be a pristine picture was crappy. If I had not read your post I would still think my HR20 was working very well.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I ordered mine today and should have it between the 24th and the 27th. I then called installer and they said to call when I have it in my hands and they will send someone out for the install next day. I then called D* and then credtied my account for other charges that were rekalated to the HR20 they were going to supply.

If all goes well I should be enjoying HD by next Friday the latest.



WinstonSmith said:


> I just ordered mine yesterday. I am eager to see if it ships today.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I know their *real* plan:

1) Steal underpants
2) ....
3) Profit!


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

I am very happy they released the HR20 now even though they have to work out some software bugs. I can get the local HD channels including the Vikings this season. I can put up with some software updates to have the technology now. It has a sweet HD picture and I like the menus and speed. I have had several red button resets and occasional audio drop outs. And is doesn't have to make a daily long distance call!

My two HR10s where calling 1-2 times per night each, long distance (no local numbers)and racking up $8-9 a month in long distance charges- Crappy Tivo phone system! And what is more frustrating is the new 6.3 upgrade that was forced on us, which is screwing up our receivers which were functioning reliably!

No... I am quite happy to have an HR20. Sorry for the shortage and those of you who have to wait. Check out your local Best Buy cause I think some of them do have them on the shelf. I talked to two different sales reps a month ago and was told they didn't have it but would be getting it, then he said, "wait a minute, I guess we do have one of those models on the shelf." They had is labeled wrong on the shelf.


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

I ran into this yesterday when doing an HD-DVR upgrade for a customer in MA. DTV called the night before and informed the customer they had to reschedule due to no HR20's being available. As an installer, I wish this was the case. I have access to as many as I need/want.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

this (single data point) gives some creedence to other reasons why D* would be claiming the units are "sold out"..


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 24, 2006)

This is like a train wreck... I just can't stop myself from watching. :grin:


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

I just called to reschdule my 10/27 installation date since it had dropped off the system, they had no 10/27 time slots available but offered me a 10/23 8-12 time slot. We will see if the equipment is available.


----------



## coolhdtv (Aug 31, 2006)

I also received the call tonight from D* giving me 3 months free HD because of the delay with the HR20 (even though I already have one)


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

coolhdtv said:


> I also received the call tonight from D* giving me 3 months free HD because of the delay with the HR20 (even though I already have one)


Nice, sign me up!


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

hombresoto said:


> I ran into this yesterday when doing an HD-DVR upgrade for a customer in MA. DTV called the night before and informed the customer they had to reschedule due to no HR20's being available. As an installer, I wish this was the case. I have access to as many as I need/want.


Are you serious??? Where from? Can you hook a brother up?


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

sorry I was pulling overtime for extra cash & forgot about the hungry HR20 wanters out there (me included) so here is some accurate info for you..

No orders for the HR20 WILL BE TAKEN TILL FURHTER NOTICE.. no REPLACEMENTS will be send out till further notice & no EMPLOYEE orders will be taken either..

If someone has an order already out then the HSP will contact them & let them know yes or no if they still have any available to install.

IF you want to be on the PRIORITY LIST then you need to go online to

www.directv.com/hddvr

when I check that link yesterday it wasn't active?? so I don't know if it is today or not.. Much luck to all . .


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I wonder if there is anyone here that signed up for the DBSTalk waitlist in August and didn't get their HR20 then and are now on this new D* HR20 waitlist.


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

Que said:


> Wow. That doesn't sound right. Did you call 1-800-824-9081 (retention)?? I have never heard someone that can't get a replace unit.
> 
> [edit] You might have to send the old one back. So don't throw it out.


SORRY, but a no go there.. effective yesterday.. that ordering option was deleted for everyone.. you would need to wait patiently or ask one of us to deativate that "leased ird" w/a no return code till yours became available.. most of the known issues are being tagged a "no service call, no replacement" because the issue has been noticed & being worked on.. I know -- I do feel for you but.. if another was sent (hmmn, like many before- what per say the same issue, not occur?) trust me... I am waiting for this ird & I want all of us to have one & to be happy w/it..


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I signed up on 9/11 and i am on HOLD with Direct Tech


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

As of today (10/20), BestBuy still shows them in stock, including availability at some local Seattle area stores ....
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7959051&st=directv&type=product&id=1155071079972


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

surfbird said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> sorry I was pulling overtime for extra cash & forgot about the hungry HR20 wanters out there (me included) so here is some accurate info for you..
> 
> ...


Hi Surfbird. Do you have any idea why the "no orders taken" has been issued. Just a case of no supply? Seems like you might know, if anyone.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

I did a search of local BBs and out of six stores in the Philadelphia area, two said they had them available for pickup. The rest out of stock? Not sure though how up to date that info is.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tstarn said:


> Hi Surfbird. Do you have any idea why the "no orders taken" has been issued. Just a case of no supply? Seems like you might know, if anyone.


From what I have been told... enough orders have been taken through DirecTV directy, supply orders from vendors, to account for the next few weeks work of ramped up production.

So I beleive they halted orders, so they catch their breath.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tstarn said:


> I did a search of local BBs and out of six stores in the Philadelphia area, two said they had them available for pickup. The rest out of stock? Not sure though how up to date that info is.


Sold Out from DirecTV's side of things...
Best Buy get an "alotment"... and to DirecTV they are "sold" as they can't sell those directly.

The information is upto date as of 9:30pm last night.
DirecTV has enough orders from individuals and Vendors to account for the next few weeks of ramped up production.

So Best Buy may have some on their shelves, but DirecTV can't sell those.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Since that info is updating in real time based on that store's inventory I would say very.



tstarn said:


> I did a search of local BBs and out of six stores in the Philadelphia area, two said they had them available for pickup. The rest out of stock? Not sure though how up to date that info is.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

So I received a call around 11:05 this morning saying that my install was still on for 12-2 today (that train left 3 minutes ago) I am now wondering if they did have them in stock but had them aside for those customers that already had installs scheduled. Since my time windwo has passed (and it is raining here) I will have to call again and see what the deal is. 

It would suck big time if the installer actually has one for me but can't install the Dish due to the weather....just my luck.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Mixer said:


> Since that info is updating in real time based on that store's inventory I would say very.


I routinely order stuff online at BestBuy and select a local store for pickup just for the convenience of not having to hunt it down in a potentially loud, crowded place. I've never had a problem with the store not having the item I've attempted to order, provided the inventory system says they have it. I know it's possible, but it's never happened to me.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So I beleive they halted orders, so they catch their breath.


You do think it has anything to do with too many bugs with the HR20?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Mixer said:


> So I received a call around 11:05 this morning saying that my install was still on for 12-2 today (that train left 3 minutes ago) I am now wondering if they did have them in stock but had them aside for those customers that already had installs scheduled. Since my time windwo has passed (and it is raining here) I will have to call again and see what the deal is.
> 
> It would suck big time if the installer actually has one for me but can't install the Dish due to the weather....just my luck.


That would well and truly suck! I'm scheduled for tomorrow still, according to D*. I'll call the installers directly later this afternoon when I get home. I'm cautiously optimistic since my date has held constant even despite the "Officially Sold Out" notice.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Que said:


> You do think it has anything to do with too many bugs with the HR20?


Not one bit.
It is completly a supply and demand issue.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I routinely order stuff online at BestBuy and select a local store for pickup just for the convenience of not having to hunt it down in a potentially loud, crowded place. I've never had a problem with the store not having the item I've attempted to order, provided the inventory system says they have it. I know it's possible, but it's never happened to me.


I've had that happen to me, twice, after being emailed the "Your order is ready!!!" notification. I no longer shop at Best Buy because of this.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

matto said:


> I've had that happen to me, twice, after being emailed the "Your order is ready!!!" notification. I no longer shop at Best Buy because of this.


Between this and all the troubles you have had with the HR20, have you considered that perhaps you have bad "gadget kharma?" Perhaps you need your aura cleansed or a prayer wheel spun on your behalf or something.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Between this and all the troubles you have had with the HR20, have you considered that perhaps you have bad "gadget kharma?" Perhaps you need your aura cleansed or a prayer wheel spun on your behalf or something.


I do have terrible luck with any sort of technology. One of the things I do at my current job is test automation, where I write software that tests software. This is the first job where my 'curse' has become an asset- I always manage to find plenty of bugs


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

matto said:


> I do have terrible luck with any sort of technology. One of the things I do at my current job is test automation, where I write software that tests software. This is the first job where my 'curse' has become an asset- I always manage to find plenty of bugs


Do I ever feel your pain!


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

So the plot for me thickens. I called back toll free number for direc tech and they are stating that the HR20s have in fact come in and that my Upgrade should be happening today although probably slightly delayed due to the rain we had earlier. I am waiting for a call back from the wopman I spoke to so that she can confirm with the tech who is doing the install when he thinks he would be here. 

This might end up being a great day after-all.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Mixer said:


> So the plot for me thickens. I called back toll free number for direc tech and they are stating that the HR20s have in fact come in and that my Upgrade should be happening today although probably slightly delayed due to the rain we had earlier. I am waiting for a call back from the wopman I spoke to so that she can confirm with the tech who is doing the install when he thinks he would be here.
> 
> This might end up being a great day after-all.


It is now 2PM Central and my install window is from 1-5PM. I called this AM to verify that all the hardware was available and the local install company said it was.

I am about to record the HR20 install video on channel 578.

It's like Christmas!

Good, Lord! I am a geek!


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I got the call just now stating that they do not have the hardware and that my upgrade has been placed on hold. I then called the local office and talked to the guy in charge there and thankfully I still have my order from Best Buy coming in on Monday or Tuesday. He told me to call him as soon as I have it in my hand and he will put me in for the full install on Wednesday.

One more weekend without HD. Getting closer though. Should be ready just in time for next episode of Lost.

Oh Baby!



Kapeman said:


> It is now 2PM Central and my install window is from 1-5PM. I called this AM to verify that all the hardware was available and the local install company said it was.
> 
> I am about to record the HR20 install video on channel 578.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I am glad I got mine from Best Buy. If I hadn't who knows how long I would have to wait. The guy who called me said that have cancelled at least a month's worth of work which means I would have to wait at least one month for my reschule date once they do get them back in stock.

I would suggest that everyone talk to the local installer to see if they will allow the same thing.



litzdog911 said:


> As of today (10/20), BestBuy still shows them in stock, including availability at some local Seattle area stores ....
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7959051&st=directv&type=product&id=1155071079972


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

FWIW:

Over the past week I have been checking BB's local stock via their webpage.

Most of the week only listed one store with stock.

This AM I noticed another store showed as having stock.

My most recent check showed yet another store that says they have stock.

It might be encouraging news for some.

I have 2 1/2 hours left in my install window and hope I won't need to go to BB this afternoon.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Also check Circuit City. I've seen the HR20 in stock at local stores within 50 miles several times the past couple weeks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> Also check Circuit City. I've seen the HR20 in stock at local stores within 50 miles several times the past couple weeks.


Circuit City's web site currently shows "out of stock". But some local stores might still have some.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't know how reliable this information is, but it did come from the HT manager at my local BB:

"BB will have no more until January!"

He said that is what they were told. Of course, I rarely put much stock into what BB drones say, but this guy is a step above and for the most part seems to know what's going on.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Don't know how reliable this information is, but it did come from the HT manager at my local BB:
> 
> "BB will have no more until January!"
> 
> He said that is what they were told. Of course, I rarely put much stock into what BB drones say, but this guy is a step above and for the most part seems to know what's going on.


Then why does Best Buy's web site still show them in stock?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...rp=15&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Then why does Best Buy's web site still show them in stock?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...rp=15&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories


It could be stock reflecting there most recent shipment...
But after these are gone......


----------



## Teacherman (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, everybody, first time poster to this great forum. I ordered an HR20 from BestBuy.Com yesterday and it shipped today. It is supposed to be delivered on the 25th.


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

I do not know what the deal is with this. I have 10 in my van right now. Installed 3 today. Something sounds fishy. BTW: I have not had a single issue with a DOA HR-20 or any INITIAL problems. After I leave, who knows. I have not been on a service call yet for an HR-20 related problem. Maybe I am receiving a different production run. Who knows.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

hombresoto said:


> I do not know what the deal is with this. I have 10 in my van right now. Installed 3 today. Something sounds fishy. BTW: I have not had a single issue with a DOA HR-20 or any INITIAL problems. After I leave, who knows. I have not been on a service call yet for an HR-20 related problem. Maybe I am receiving a different production run. Who knows.


I would bet your positive experience regarding problems is because it takes time for the problems to start presenting. If I only had the first 20 min of the box booting up and checking to see if it is receiving channels to judge if the unit was working well, I might think all was fine. It takes time to experience many of the problems we have been having. Addionaly some of the problems are just confusing and I know I was wondering for a while if it was me screwing up setting up recording or it was the box not recording what I scheduled.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

If you knew the BB by you had them I woukld have gone and got one in case they tried to call you and say that the install was off cause they were out of them you could have had a backup. I hope your installer has one. Maybe he can start the dish install while you run over and pick one up

Good Luck!



Kapeman said:


> FWIW:
> 
> Over the past week I have been checking BB's local stock via their webpage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

That store may not have any but the website does and I have one being delivered on Monday. It is already in my state according to the UPS website



Herdfan said:


> Don't know how reliable this information is, but it did come from the HT manager at my local BB:
> 
> "BB will have no more until January!"
> 
> He said that is what they were told. Of course, I rarely put much stock into what BB drones say, but this guy is a step above and for the most part seems to know what's going on.


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not one bit.
> It is completly a supply and demand issue.


absolutely.. it really is yucky though.. because I want things to go smoothly for this process of new equpmnt. I did have to deal w/ someone who thought they placed an order for one & it was a h20 not the hd-dvr. tech had one (hr) but because wo was incorrect & the option to even order a hd-dvr was out of my grasp & cis -- he was this close to one but couldn't get it or even know when was to be available again..

that is the hardest thing for me to deal with.. is knowing I can't order or know when it is going to be an option.. honestly, I am completely in the dark on when, why.. trust me I only know when it shows me on the computer..

don't give up, it isn't software bug issues.. it is supply & demand.. & lots of it..


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

I got a call today confirming my install for Monday morning.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmmm, this puts me in a bit of a pickle. I've got an HR20 on backorder with Solid Signal, as I really like doing business with them. But who knows when they will actually get another shipment? At least one Best Buy in my area is showing stock -- I'm half-tempted to just drive over there and pick it up.

I gotta say, I'm not quite understanding the big land rush for this device. Are there THAT many people who are clammoring to record MPEG-4 locals?? I can see a moderate interest, but this almost sounds like a stampede! I could understand it when the HR10-250 came out -- the first TiVo HD DVR -- but this just doesn't seem like something that would foster this kind of demand. Driving around, I've never seen an AT-9 dish on ANY house! 99% of what I see are the ol' 18-inch round dish ...


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

There are probably more people than you think that don't want to deal with an OTA antenna. Hence, the rush for the MP4 capable DVR.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

"I gotta say, I'm not quite understanding the big land rush for this device. Are there THAT many people who are clammoring to record MPEG-4 locals?? "

I have no MPEG4 locals and their uplink is not even scheduled so far. A lot of us were waiting for this receiver to get us started in HD with the "latest and greatest."

Tivo just never appealed to me.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> "I gotta say, I'm not quite understanding the big land rush for this device. Are there THAT many people who are clammoring to record MPEG-4 locals?? "
> 
> I have no MPEG4 locals and their uplink is not even scheduled so far. A lot of us were waiting for this receiver to get us started in HD with the "latest and greatest."
> 
> Tivo just never appealed to me.


If you're already a D* customer it's a natural upgrade and in many cases free or nearly free. The promise of OTA 2 channel simultaneous record as well as the same for satellite, along with a host of fine features...what's not to like? I would expect this box to sell well. (If you can call what they have done for a lot of us "sell"...or lease, the price was right, and for me the performance is excellent and only going to get better. This last firmware release (the 3rd in 4 weeks) is another nice step forward.)

What's not to like: startup problems (bugs). I have had very, very few in 3 weeks, but some have been just terrorized by them, especially those with MPEG-4/HD Locals (some of which are, no doubt, in the source end of things). I don't have MPEG-4/HD Locals, thank God. That's why I'm anxiously awaiting OTA.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dervari said:


> There are probably more people than you think that don't want to deal with an OTA antenna. Hence, the rush for the MP4 capable DVR.


Or who got so turned off by the initial $1,000 price tag of teh HR10-250, never took a 2nd look...

I know over the last year, the HR10 was down below $300, but at the same time the "TiVo" relationship with DirecTV broke down, so people may have been timid on that as well.

Plus getting it for $99 doesn't hurt either.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Are those of us who are waiting on the HR20 eligible for the freebies that D* seems to be listing on their website because of the lack of HR20s available?

I signed up (literally) about 18 hours before D* made it official that they were out of stock. The retention rep I was talking to even told me they were out of stock (naturally after the order was placed). Kinda annoying and frustrating at the same time.......I guess I should have tried to get one a lot earlier than last week.

-Chris


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

chrisexv6 said:


> Are those of us who are waiting on the HR20 eligible for the freebies that D* seems to be listing on their website because of the lack of HR20s available?
> 
> I signed up (literally) about 18 hours before D* made it official that they were out of stock. The retention rep I was talking to even told me they were out of stock (naturally after the order was placed). Kinda annoying and frustrating at the same time.......I guess I should have tried to get one a lot earlier than last week.
> 
> -Chris


It's kind of a 50/50 deal. If you had gotten one early and were not prepared for the assortment of "issues", then out comes the "why did they release this piece of junk" mentality. If you are forced to wait, you miss a bunch of the early adopter issues, and may, in the end, turn out more satisfied.

I'm very pleased I got mine relatively early (about 3 weeks ago). I've had but a few problems, all of which have been minor. HDMI worked fine out of the box, no BSOD, no hangs...a few squirrely things in the GUI and only one failed recording (and that was when trying to resolve a recording conflict). No FF/RW issues, no remote failing to respond stuff, no loss of tuners, no loss of signals (no severe storms here lately)...I've been quite fortunate, part of which I chalk up to not having MPEG-4/HD Locals in my area yet, and part just good fortune. To top it all off, I got it, the new dish, and the install for 20 bucks. I just can't find it in me to complain when they are obviously working so hard on the issues they do have.

I could really be "pissy" and rant and rave about no OTA yet....but I knew it didn't have it, when I ordered it, so that would be a bit disingenuous, eh?

A very good friend of mine asked me which unit to get. I told him the H20. I knew he wouldn't do well with the kinds of things that could happen (based on this forum). He is EXTREMELY pleased with his H20. Different people, different needs, different expectations.

Be careful what you ask for you just might get it.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah I wouldnt have a problem living with issues. Lord knows I had a bunch with my first HD receiver (Samsung 160, still running strong). The HR20 issues are nothing in comparison (I went thru 3 replacement boxes from Samsung before I finally got one that A) didnt tell me my access card didnt exist and B) didnt make the palest of pale people look like they sat on a beach in Bermuda with no sunscreen for 10 days straight).

HR20 issues are nothing compared to that stuff  at least I dont think so. The lack of OTA is disappointing, but it seems they will be enabling it eventually (makes you wonder, will the next batch that finally gets shipped have OTA enabled?)

I was just wondering if I could eek a little more out of the deal, considering I practically had to beg to get the price below 199. Had I known the wait would be "unknown", I would have tried to get a better deal.

-Chris


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Or who got so turned off by the initial $1,000 price tag of teh HR10-250, never took a 2nd look...
> 
> I know over the last year, the HR10 was down below $300, but at the same time the "TiVo" relationship with DirecTV broke down, so people may have been timid on that as well.
> 
> Plus getting it for $99 doesn't hurt either.


And this would be me. No way I was paying $1000 or $800 for the HR10. Then in the past year it has been down to $300 but I didn't want to get something that I knew would be obsolete soon and couldn't do the interactive Sunday Ticket stuff. Thus I waited and ordered the HR20 as soon as available from Value Electronics back in August. So now I'm ready to go as the MPEG4 stations start lighting up in the next year.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I just picked one up at the local BB (Detroit area) last night. I'm going to hook it up, activate it and then call to get the new dish installed. I also picked up rabbit ears for the locals to get me the the World Series. 

All BB's in the area were empty the day before - so they do get trucks in almost daily, and the stores really don't know what's on them until they unload and scan them into inventory - at which time they will show up online. So Keep checking!


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

BB lists in stock at a store sorta near me, but I dont feel like chancing it  Today is 72 hours after I initially ordered, D* told me to call them if I havent heard from an installer (which I havent).

I wonder if they can leave the credits on my account and if I can just go get an HR20 (if I decide to drive to the store to see if its really there).

EDIT: spoke too soon, BB online now lists no stores near me with it in stock. I guess someone musta been reading DBSTalk and bought the rest the store had 

-Chris


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

There's always Ebay, Let the bidding wars begin!


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Well I guess that would bring us back to the discussion of how the H10s cost 1K initially, except now the HR20 will be going for 1K on Ebay 

-Chris


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Slip Jigs said:


> .... I also picked up rabbit ears for the locals to get me the the World Series.
> 
> ....


You do know that the HR20's over-the-air feature is not yet active, right? That should happen by December 1.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Got my HR20 today along with the AT9 dish. Very happy with the installer and the process, VERY happy I didn't get bumped out another day or two. The installer says he's done about 20 HR20s in the southeastern middle Tennessee area in the last 2 weeks and he had one more in his truck to do an install after mine today.


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

Actually there are several HR20s on eBay going for less than $300 and ending within 6 hours. That is always an option. Then you can call D* to get some credit back and free AT9 dish and installation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Tim Sly said:


> Actually there are several HR20s on eBay going for less than $300 and ending within 6 hours. That is always an option. Then you can call D* to get some credit back and free AT9 dish and installation.


Be VERY carefull about HR20's on Ebay.
These being leased units and all.

If they are not comming from authorized dealers, purchase with caution.
And if any of them say you will "own" the HR20..... they are wrong.

Unless you spend $750+ through an authorized dealer, and can prove it...
The unit is a lease.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

dervari said:


> There are probably more people than you think that don't want to deal with an OTA antenna. Hence, the rush for the MP4 capable DVR.


Apparently so! I'm wondering where all these people are HEARING about it. Outside of forums like this, I don't think I've seen it in any ads, weekend circulars, or whatever. Are there enough people reading this boards to cause this kind of a rush? As I said before, when I look at houses with dishes, 99% have the original 18-inch round one. I rarely see a Phase III, and have never seen an AT-9.


----------



## pavlov (Oct 18, 2006)

I just ordered one from bestbuy.com -- I can only imagine it will get here before the one I ordered 3 weeks ago...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> Apparently so! I'm wondering where all these people are HEARING about it. Outside of forums like this, I don't think I've seen it in any ads, weekend circulars, or whatever. Are there enough people reading this boards to cause this kind of a rush? As I said before, when I look at houses with dishes, 99% have the original 18-inch round one. I rarely see a Phase III, and have never seen an AT-9.


Chalk it up to the internet, word of mouth and drop in shopping. (Not to mention, this is one fine box in terms of feature set...the bugs will get worked out over time as D* is demonstrating on a weekly basis.)


----------



## ChromaTick (Sep 2, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> Hmmm, this puts me in a bit of a pickle. I've got an HR20 on backorder with Solid Signal, as I really like doing business with them. But who knows when they will actually get another shipment? At least one Best Buy in my area is showing stock -- I'm half-tempted to just drive over there and pick it up.
> 
> I gotta say, I'm not quite understanding the big land rush for this device. Are there THAT many people who are clammoring to record MPEG-4 locals?? I can see a moderate interest, but this almost sounds like a stampede! I could understand it when the HR10-250 came out -- the first TiVo HD DVR -- but this just doesn't seem like something that would foster this kind of demand. Driving around, I've never seen an AT-9 dish on ANY house! 99% of what I see are the ol' 18-inch round dish ...


I know in my area it's a HUGE deal to get the MPEG-4 locals, because you simply cannot get them OTA because of the geography here. It's the PRIMARY reason I want this box. I've been wanting High Def for years, but had no options. Starting last year I could have gone to Comcast, but I really didn't want to do that.


----------



## odellious (Oct 21, 2006)

Is there any A grade tripod 4 at9?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Unless you spend $750+ through an authorized dealer, and can prove it...
> The unit is a lease.


I thought Robert at VE said all his units are owned no matter what he charges?


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

What does hasan noan mean?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mazter said:


> What does hasan noan mean?


hasan is my name, N0AN is my amateur radio callsign. It alerts other amateurs and has no meaning to anyone else. (Kinda like a private handshake :hurah:


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

pavlov said:


> I just ordered one from bestbuy.com -- I can only imagine it will get here before the one I ordered 3 weeks ago...


Let me know if yours ships out. I ordered one from the Best Buy website too -- it claims that it will ship in 1 business day. If it actually does, I will cancel the first one I ordered from Solid Signal. Their site says it "Usually ships in 7-12 business days," but with the shortage now being reported, that seems unlikely. Plus, it's already been 14 days since I ordered it.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

ChromaTick said:


> I know in my area it's a HUGE deal to get the MPEG-4 locals, because you simply cannot get them OTA because of the geography here. It's the PRIMARY reason I want this box. I've been wanting High Def for years, but had no options. Starting last year I could have gone to Comcast, but I really didn't want to do that.


Well, that's certainly a compelling reason. And I wasn't questioning why anyone would want one -- heck, I'm trying to get one myself!


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Had a service call today for a multiswitch problem.

I noticed in his van he had 3 of the HR20's, Ironwood Communications - Service area is Klamath Falls, Oregon every Saturday morning they go to Medford, Oregon for the weekly meeting and to stock there vans, I asking him and there are receiving them but in short supply and the supply is split between all the installers, I would guess than a Saturday install would be a better bet to get a HR20.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

FWIW, the tech who installed mine said he'd installed about 20 of them in the last two weeks and he had one more in his truck besides mine. He was glad mine wasn't DOA and had no other obvious problems because the other one in his truck was destined for his next job of the day.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> You do know that the HR20's over-the-air feature is not yet active, right? That should happen by December 1.


Yes - I just hooked it up straight into the TV - looks awesome! Kinda strange tho - all this high-tech equipment, and then the old rabblit ears sticking out.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why should it say that? As that is not the case.


My stuttering/freezing/unable-to-FF or REW-HR20 would tend to vehemently disagree with that statement!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

NFLnut said:


> My stuttering/freezing/unable-to-FF or REW-HR20 would tend to vehemently disagree with that statement!


Latest software update this weekend fixes that.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

My local Costco (Southern California, actually Simi Valley) had plenty of HR-20. And before anyone questions me, I know the box and stood at the box for 5 minutes making sure it was the HR20. I believe they are selling it for 269.00


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

Please explain this to me...why does D* lie and tell me that they have my HR20 in hand at the local Ironwood Com. when in fact they have nothing. Why do they do it? Why do they make me sit at home waiting for someone to show for an installation and no one arrives. Only after I call them do they tell me they are not coming and the install, for the third time, is no go. Why do they do it? Why do they tell me that they are completely out of HR20s when people in Simi Valley can buy them at their local Costco? Why do they do it? Why do they give away hundreds of dollars in credits and give away hundreds of dollars in hardware? Why? Why can't they simply put out a product that works before it comes to market? I can't figure it out. I usually laugh this stuff off, but after three wasted Saturday mornings and afternoons I'm not laughing anyone. It's not about the free hardware and hundreds of dollars in credits. It's my time. I missed activities with my kids one weekend. Stayed behind another weekend to have no one show. Sat around this last weekend to the sound of complete silence on the other side of the phone line at 4:45 for a 1:00-5:00 install. The install company completely took their phones off the hook. Not even their corporate office could get ahold of them. Not even D* could figure it out. Why do they do it????:nono2:


----------



## calpolo17 (Oct 3, 2006)

I called and confirmed scheduled installation 3 times (thursday, Friday morning, and friday evening) for my scheduled installation at 12-2pm on Saturday. Installers called me at 10:45 am on Saturday and tell me no-go. Not a happy camper...changed my plans around to make sure I was there. Directtv offered me another $10/month of for 12 months, but now I am not rescheduled until November 2nd.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> Please explain this to me...why does D* lie and tell me that they have my HR20 in hand at the local Ironwood Com. when in fact they have nothing. Why do they do it? Why do they make me sit at home waiting for someone to show for an installation and no one arrives. Only after I call them do they tell me they are not coming and the install, for the third time, is no go. Why do they do it? Why do they tell me that they are completely out of HR20s when people in Simi Valley can buy them at their local Costco? Why do they do it? Why do they give away hundreds of dollars in credits and give away hundreds of dollars in hardware? Why? Why can't they simply put out a product that works before it comes to market? I can't figure it out. I usually laugh this stuff off, but after three wasted Saturday mornings and afternoons I'm not laughing anyone. It's not about the free hardware and hundreds of dollars in credits. It's my time. I missed activities with my kids one weekend. Stayed behind another weekend to have no one show. Sat around this last weekend to the sound of complete silence on the other side of the phone line at 4:45 for a 1:00-5:00 install. The install company completely took their phones off the hook. Not even their corporate office could get ahold of them. Not even D* could figure it out. Why do they do it????:nono2:


I know the question is rhetorical, but -

It's called the path of least resistance. The person on the other end of the phone has a one goal - to get to the next call.


----------



## Stevesdigi (Sep 19, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Latest software update this weekend fixes that.


Yeah, now all you have to do is get real familiar with the red reset button :nono2:


----------



## ChromaTick (Sep 2, 2006)

calpolo17 said:


> I called and confirmed scheduled installation 3 times (thursday, Friday morning, and friday evening) for my scheduled installation at 12-2pm on Saturday. Installers called me at 10:45 am on Saturday and tell me no-go. Not a happy camper...changed my plans around to make sure I was there. Directtv offered me another $10/month of for 12 months, but now I am not rescheduled until November 2nd.


I agree, this is the most frustrating part. I did the exact same thing. I was confirmed three times during the week for my Saturday install and assured all three times that they had plenty of units. And then Saturday comes and I get the call that they are completely out. I suppose it IS possible that they ran out of units after my confirm call on Friday.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I got my install on Saturday - just as they had stated - and confirmed. I love being able to get HD locals finally (all of them)


----------



## carrot (Aug 3, 2006)

Bay Area Install yesterday.

Was "rescheduled" due to shortages and was told that I should expect a call in a few days to reschedule . 

Ironwood called and installed the day BEFORE orginal date!

DirecTV called AFTER the install to set up a new "priority" date.

Latest SW loaded during the intall.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Stopped by Circuit City the other nite and asked about the HR20. They said good luck, we even sold our floor model....lol


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

My installer called at 8:45 and said he would be here in 20 minutes, he arrived at 9:00. Installed an AT-9, a Zinwell and ran a few new lines and installed the HR20. Now I have the HR20 hooked up to my 52" and one of my old Sony receiver hooked up to a 26" Hitachi TV in the living room, the DirecTivo box in the bedroom and another old SOny in the computer room. Everything is working fine and he was done by 11:30. 

I am ready for football this weekend


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

My HR20 from BB arrvied today and I called Direct Tech to let him know and he has me set for install on Wednesday morning between 8 and 10. Would have put me in tomorrow but there is no way I can be here at the house. 

If you are expecting an install in the next week or so my advice to you is to get a backup from somewhere online. If you get it from BB (if they still have them) you can always return it to the store. This way you can call the installer the day before your install is to take place if they tell you they are out of stock you can tell them you have one from retail. 

I called both the installer and D* before I did this and they both said it was ok. Because I did not know BB had them I ordered late and it was not ready for my last Friday install. So I am just a few days late here. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Golfjunky (Nov 15, 2005)

FYI to all those looking for an HR20:

I was just at Costco in Santa Clarita, CA today and they had about 20 HR20's stacked up. If your looking for one I'd suggest trying your local Costco.

Golfjunky


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Because of the issues I have with the unit that I had installed last week, I was supposed to be entered for a replacement unit when available. I was told this by one of the senior techs and customer retention. I called retention today to confirm that was still the case and was told that they cannot do equipment replacements at this time for this unit. The best they can do is send you another type of unit temporarily. Fortunately my issues only involve audio problems on the HD package channels and some others but not the HD locals. Everything else is ok so mine at least is usable. However it ticks me off that there's no way to at least be in the system for a replacement. I was told to check back at a later date ( whenever that is ) to see if the situation has changed.
John


----------



## devellis (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I'm taking the plunge. I ordered an HR20 from Best Buy and it's supposed to arrive either Thursday or Friday. The deal I negotiated with D* is a free AT-9 install and $120 service credit. This isn't the most aggressive deal to be cut with them but the fact that I don't currently have a DVR (I'm using a rather pathetic D10 now) seemed to make a difference. They offered me a free H20 if I wanted it but I really wanted the full feature set of the HR20.

So, if all goes well, the HR20 should arrive by Friday and I'll get it installed next week.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

devellis said:


> Well, I'm taking the plunge. I ordered an HR20 from Best Buy and it's supposed to arrive either Thursday or Friday. The deal I negotiated with D* is a free AT-9 install and $120 service credit. This isn't the most aggressive deal to be cut with them but the fact that I don't currently have a DVR (I'm using a rather pathetic D10 now) seemed to make a difference. They offered me a free H20 if I wanted it but I really wanted the full feature set of the HR20.
> 
> So, if all goes well, the HR20 should arrive by Friday and I'll get it installed next week.


Hope your install goes ok.

Welcome to DBSTalk


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> The best they can do is send you another type of unit temporarily.


Temp unit = HR10! That's what they did to me. When their support dept. came to the conclusion that mine was bad they sent me a replacement. When I got the box and opened it it was an HR10! I was pi$$ed, I already had one of those that works and don't need a 2nd one! When I called the next day for more b!tching and got a supervisor on the line I was told that although I was promissed a replacement for my HR20 after the order was placed they ran out and decided to send me a working unit (HR10) they had in stock.  They did promise to call when the HR20s are available again, I doubt I'll get a single phone call from them!


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Really? I thought they didn't have those anymore either and were no longer supporting them? I would have loved to have an HR10 until next year.

I was told they could give me an R15 while I waited but if I took it they would up my 2 year commit. No way I was taking one of those and upping without knowing when the HR20 would come in.



bluesjam said:


> Temp unit = HR10! That's what they did to me. When their support dept. came to the conclusion that mine was bad they sent me a replacement. When I got the box and opened it it was an HR10! I was pi$$ed, I already had one of those that works and don't need a 2nd one! When I called the next day for more b!tching and got a supervisor on the line I was told that although I was promissed a replacement for my HR20 after the order was placed they ran out and decided to send me a working unit (HR10) they had in stock.  They did promise to call when the HR20s are available again, I doubt I'll get a single phone call from them!


----------



## Jeff Richardson (Sep 18, 2006)

Since DirecTV is out of the HR20, is there any disadvantage to just buying it through BestBuy.com? I know that people can often get D* to discount the box price, but it sounds like people are also having success doing that when they talk to D* on the phone after buying the unit from BestBuy. Is there anything extra that you get when you order the HR20 through D* as opposed to ordering it through BestBuy and then just scheduling an installation date?


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

after having a bad hr20 last week for an install, dtv said there was a knew shipment coming in and set me up for this Thurs. the 26th, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

As far as I was told all I will have to do is call to activate the receiver after the installer is here and completes the install of the Dish and hooks it up. In fact I think the installer is going to call them. However I want to make sure that they look at my account when they are activating it to ensure that I recieve my full $300 credit for buying the receiver from BB. That is what I was promised on top of 3-4 months programming. I am thinking they dont want to lose customers so they will hold up this end of the deal.



Jeff Richardson said:


> Since DirecTV is out of the HR20, is there any disadvantage to just buying it through BestBuy.com? I know that people can often get D* to discount the box price, but it sounds like people are also having success doing that when they talk to D* on the phone after buying the unit from BestBuy. Is there anything extra that you get when you order the HR20 through D* as opposed to ordering it through BestBuy and then just scheduling an installation date?


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

Mixer said:


> Really? I thought they didn't have those anymore either and were no longer supporting them? I would have loved to have an HR10 until next year.
> 
> I was told they could give me an R15 while I waited but if I took it they would up my 2 year commit. No way I was taking one of those and upping without knowing when the HR20 would come in.


I sure do! It's sitting in a plain white box with a D* tape and logo on it. Maybe I should keep it and send them my old SD TiVo, just to see if they even notice!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Mixer said:


> As far as I was told all I will have to do is call to activate the receiver after the installer is here and completes the install of the Dish and hooks it up. In fact I think the installer is going to call them. However I want to make sure that they look at my account when they are activating it to ensure that I recieve my full $300 credit for buying the receiver from BB. That is what I was promised on top of 3-4 months programming. I am thinking they dont want to lose customers so they will hold up this end of the deal.


I set up and installed one from EBay last night, and with no questions asked, I received credit for the D* online purchase I made and the installer is coming to tweak the dish, install the multi-switch and run the cabling for moving my DirecTivo to the bedroom for free. As I've said elsewhere, D* is most interested in selling subscriptions and upgrades. That's where they make all their money 

I still have 2 left from BB when I grabbed up stock, but will return them tomorrow or Thurs if no one wants them. PM me.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Althought there's not a glut, there do seem to be quite a few floating around out there. Interesting tho, that D* is not one of the places who has them. 

I actually signed up with Dish Net first then cancelled before install when they told me they were out of dishes and it would be a month until I could get an install (this was after waiting over 2 weeks already)


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeff Richardson said:


> Since DirecTV is out of the HR20, is there any disadvantage to just buying it through BestBuy.com? I know that people can often get D* to discount the box price, but it sounds like people are also having success doing that when they talk to D* on the phone after buying the unit from BestBuy. Is there anything extra that you get when you order the HR20 through D* as opposed to ordering it through BestBuy and then just scheduling an installation date?


I ordered my HR20 from Best Buy back when they cost $399 (right near the beginning of the release). I first had tried ordering from D* (when I got that email saying they were available, but at the time, you could only get them via BB), so I ordered it (it was backordered, but with a week it was in stock). The retention rep gave me a $250 credit, plus $20 a month for six months ($370 total). A day or two later, BB cut the price to $299 ($327 with S&H). It came to my house via UPS (ordered it online), but D* set up an install with Ironwood. After a screw-up (installer issue), the tech came and did a great job (He already had done the AL9 dish/H20 install a few weeks before, and I requested him because he knew his stuff). No hassles, issues up front.

So I ended up with a slight profit on the deal, but also had to lock into a 2-year commitment. So order from BB, by all means. Then call Retention and try to get some credits.


----------



## mdickson (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like there might be some new HR20's coming down the pipe soon.

I have a dead HR20 that D* Said needed to be replaced a couple weeks back and said that they could not replace it since they did not have any, and would not for at least a couple of weeks probably longer (Many hours on phone with CSR).

I called yesterday and they have me scheduled for a replacement on Nov 6th.

So either the referbs are coming back or the pipe is being supplied.

Earl probably knows if they are shipping them as they make them or in large shipments to specific areas. (Thanks for all the assistance you give)

Anywho, hope I get a replacement soon.
The WAF is pretty low on this product she learns a new interface and then it's back to Tivo and the maybe back to D*, and I read they are re-tooling their interface Q1 2007.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

mdickson said:


> Sounds like there might be some new HR20's coming down the pipe soon.
> 
> I have a dead HR20 that D* Said needed to be replaced a couple weeks back and said that they could not replace it since they did not have any, and would not for at least a couple of weeks probably longer (Many hours on phone with CSR).
> 
> ...


Can you point to a link on that interface thing?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tstarn said:


> Can you point to a link on that interface thing?


He's referring to the Graphical user Interface (GUI)/menu system. D*TV is already working on a new GUI for all their HD equipment to be released some time in 2007.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> He's referring to the Graphical user Interface (GUI)/menu system. D*TV is already working on a new GUI for all their HD equipment to be released some time in 2007.


Thanks


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tstarn said:


> Thanks


Your welcome.

P.S. I guess the new GUI will spurn yet another round of "What's wrong with the new menu system now" or "Why I liked my Tivo better". :lol:

We gotta fill these message boards with *something*, right?


----------



## GNASHER (Oct 17, 2006)

Any News On A Update This Week? If Its Already Been Discussed I Am Sorry.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

GNASHER said:


> Any News On A Update This Week? If Its Already Been Discussed I Am Sorry.


Earl the Pearl has indicated nothing this week. I've also heard the next firmware is in testing, with the hope of a release next week (so we're eharing pretty much the same thing).


----------



## teekster (Jun 29, 2004)

One of mine died yesterday and D* said they would ship out a replacement right away, so they must be back.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

teekster said:


> One of mine died yesterday and D* said they would ship out a replacement right away, so they must be back.


Not if they send you an HR-10. Did they say HR20? Just curious, because another poster said he got an HR10.


----------



## lobo65 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well my HR-20 went belly up. I never had any problems whatsoever with the DVR. It was the receiver. After the update this past Saturday I started losing half the channels I am supposed to get.

I would see a black screen, but no error message. I could be watching a channel, and then surf to another. When I would try to go back to the previous channel it wouldn't come in any more. It was like the stupid thing had a multiple personality disorder or something. I was afraid to change the channel from a program I wanted to watch for fear that I would lose the signal. It screwed up my NFL Sunday Ticket watching on Sunday.

After checking my connections, and everything else he could think of, the technician said it seemed like a software problem. He said mine had the weirdest problem he has seen yet with these machines. 

I called DTV, and the guy said that although they ARE officially out of HR-20's, they have some held back for exchanges. He said he would Fed Ex me one in a few days. Until then I reactivated my HR10-250. 

It's never given me any problems in the past.


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

I am positive it is just me but I just don't see the advantage in owning an HR20 at this point. I guess I don't view TV as an experiment. I just want it to work and if it doesn't work than it doesn't need to exist. I think D* really jumped the gun when releasing this crippled machine to the public. When it comes time for them to take my HR10-250, it's going down like Waco.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Ryanm86 said:



> I am positive it is just me but I just don't see the advantage in owning an HR20 at this point. I guess I don't view TV as an experiment. I just want it to work and if it doesn't work than it doesn't need to exist. I think D* really jumped the gun when releasing this crippled machine to the public. When it comes time for them to take my HR10-250, it's going down like Waco.


Sounds sensible to me. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I didn't have an HR10, but my neighbor does, and he's completely happy, especially after reading this forum. Locals in HD just aren't that important if you get distant feeds, bottom line. I think you are making a smart choice.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Robert from Value Electrontics posted elsewhere that he is seeing a trickle of new HR20's coming in and he's able to fill some orders. And he's still expecting his next big shipment in a couple weeks.

DirecTV themselves may be sold out. But you can find then elsewhere in the retail channel where they haven't sold out. Right now all the new boxes are probably going into the channel to fill out all the backorders and then once that is done you'll see them become more available. 

Same thing happened with the HR10 HDTivo box.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Ryanm86 said:


> I am positive it is just me but I just don't see the advantage in owning an HR20 at this point. I guess I don't view TV as an experiment. I just want it to work and if it doesn't work than it doesn't need to exist. I think D* really jumped the gun when releasing this crippled machine to the public. When it comes time for them to take my HR10-250, it's going down like Waco.


Same here. I have the HR10 with OTA that looks better then MPEG4. It does what I want, when I want it to. I guess some people that have HR20 can't get OTA.

Main thing I would want before getting a HR20

1. Dual buffers
2. OTA (maybe sooooooooon..........Box came out 08-11-06 it's now 10-25-06. Maybe turn on 12-01-06 if not sooner.... who knows)
3. That it works (no more forum post of lost shows)

That it! Don't care about caller ID, PIP nothing else... Just want it to work before I change over.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Que said:


> Same here. I have the HR10 with OTA that looks better then MPEG4. It does what I want, when I want it to. I guess some people that have HR20 can't get OTA.
> 
> Main thing I would want before getting a HR20
> 
> ...


If I had purchased an HR10 originally, I'd be right with you. Now, I wish I had when it had come down in price. Oh well. The PQ on the HR20 is very good, and apart from the weird unexpected buzzes and sound dropouts on MPEG4 channels, it makes a nice HD receiver as well.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

bluesjam said:


> Temp unit = HR10! That's what they did to me. When their support dept. came to the conclusion that mine was bad they sent me a replacement. When I got the box and opened it it was an HR10! I was pi$$ed, I already had one of those that works and don't need a 2nd one! When I called the next day for more b!tching and got a supervisor on the line I was told that although I was promissed a replacement for my HR20 after the order was placed they ran out and decided to send me a working unit (HR10) they had in stock.  They did promise to call when the HR20s are available again, I doubt I'll get a single phone call from them!


 Unexpectedly this morning a fedex truck shows up and the driver just hands me a brand new HR20 sealed in the box. My conversation with retention and a tech rep last Fri. must have got me in line for one after all. When I called Mon. to confirm this after reading all the post about no supply the guy I talked to said there was no indication on my account that one was being sent. So I had given up hope. Now I just have to wait to have someone correct the dish installation so I can activate this and see if it has the same audio issues as the original.

Interesting thing is the fedex driver didn't have me sign anything and there's no paper work with it. Nothing that instructs me to ship the other one back or do anything else.
John


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

lobo65 said:


> I called DTV, and the guy said that although they ARE officially out of HR-20's, they have some held back for exchanges. He said he would Fed Ex me one in a few days. Until then I reactivated my HR10-250.


What the he!! is going on at D*??? Why the favoritism? Am I not a customer just like the others? Why tell me none are available for exchanges yet tell you otherwise? :nono2: I am really getting fed up with this company! I was glad to see Verizon running fiber in my neighborhood today, now I have another option besides cable to consider if D* keeps this up!



pappasbike said:


> Unexpectedly this morning a fedex truck shows up and the driver just hands me a brand new HR20 sealed in the box.


Was this also a replacement or a new install for you?


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

bluesjam said:


> What the he!! is going on at D*??? Why the favoritism? Am I not a customer just like the others? Why tell me none are available for exchanges yet tell you otherwise? :nono2: I am really getting fed up with this company! I was glad to see Verizon running fiber in my neighborhood today, now I have another option besides cable to consider if D* keeps this up!
> 
> Was this also a replacement or a new install for you?


Careful Blues, they may be reading your posts.


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

We just received our replacement unit today (it was supposed to be here a week ago). Hopefully, this new box will be a little better than that piece of junk we got the first time.

We were told it might be another couple of weeks after they originally told us it was coming _last _week, but it mysteriously showed up today.

If we have the same issues (missed/shortened recordings, freezing) and it isn't corrected soon, we're done with D*.


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Careful Blues, they may be reading your posts.


Good! I think I'll be calling 'em in a few to continue the b!tching sessions!

Update: "Sorry sir, we're still out... we have no control of what dvr you get as a replacement." I ask who has control, "no one has control sir." So is it a matter of luck then? "No it's not, it depends on when you ordered yours..."

There you have it, can never get a straight answer from these guys!


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

bluesjam said:


> Good! I think I'll be calling 'em in a few to continue the b!tching sessions!
> 
> Update: "Sorry sir, we're still out... we have no control of what dvr you get as a replacement." I ask who has control, "no one has control sir." So is it a matter of luck then? "No it's not, it depends on when you ordered yours..."
> 
> There you have it, can never get a straight answer from these guys!


I just hope you're not expecting a quick or straight answer... Guys in call centers rarely know anything but what their bosses tell them. I use to be that boss and some days, we would litterally flip a coin to see what we told the customer, because management kept telling us stuff that we knew was BS.


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> I use to be that boss and some days, we would litterally flip a coin to see what we told the customer, because management kept telling us stuff that we knew was BS.


Nice! Just the kind of company I want to work for!


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> I just hope you're not expecting a quick or straight answer... Guys in call centers rarely know anything but what their bosses tell them.





> I use to be that boss and some days, we would litterally flip a coin to see what we told the customer, because management kept telling us stuff that we knew was BS.


WHAT management?? oops.. I usually hear my stuff thru the grapevine then aggravate someone till I get an answer that almost makes sense.. well.. that & read online.. I guess I will find out more tommorrow when I finally get there.. i just keep hoping things won't be too on the fan while I am there. & I always pray I have the strength & power to deal w/all issues that may come to me while there..


----------



## ttiger72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Figured I would chime in with my latest experience. Had an install scheduled for 11/3 in Chicagoland. Everything appeared to be on schedule until I got a call from Retention telling me that they are out of HR20s and I have been put on a "priority" list, should be installed in about 2 weeks. He was so gracious to give me 3 additional mths of free HD with this news. I pushed a bit and got him to throw in Superfan for the ST so all in all not too bad, at least he activated Superfan now so I can more value for my delay. I am about 50/50 that my install will happen by Dec.


----------



## mpiscitello (Oct 24, 2006)

ttiger72 said:


> Figured I would chime in with my latest experience. Had an install scheduled for 11/3 in Chicagoland. Everything appeared to be on schedule until I got a call from Retention telling me that they are out of HR20s and I have been put on a "priority" list, should be installed in about 2 weeks. He was so gracious to give me 3 additional mths of free HD with this news. I pushed a bit and got him to throw in Superfan for the ST so all in all not too bad, at least he activated Superfan now so I can more value for my delay. I am about 50/50 that my install will happen by Dec.


My install is scheduled for 11/11 (I'm in the SW burbs of Chicago) - everything is still showing on track - local Apex has me scheduled in their system - now I'm concerned that may get pushed based on what I'm reading - uggh!


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

My HR20 install was cancelled again, this is the 3rd time it's been cancelled. On the 2nd cancellation, we got a $50 credit, and they've offered us a $25 for the latest one.

The local installer told us that 70% of the batch of HR20s they just got in this week were bad.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> The local installer told us that 70% of the batch of HR20s they just got in this week were bad.


I would really like to see their definition/determination of what is BAD.

As that is an astronomical high number... even just based on the feedback here in the forums which is already traditionally higher then what it really is overall.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I would really like to see their definition/determination of what is BAD.
> 
> As that is an astronomical high number... even just based on the feedback here in the forums which is already traditionally higher then what it really is overall.


Or it's just an installer making stuff up. What's that phrase, oh yeah:

90% of all statistics are made up.


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

Personally I feel the installer made up the number. Not that the CS reps know everything, but they told us that this statement by the local installer was flat-out wrong.

From reading the threads here, I had my hopes up that we were getting our HR20 today, as many of the issues seemed to have been fixed, but we're obviously being held back by the local guys.

The worst part is I unwired my two HR10s, including pulling out the diplexers, thinking they would be there later this morning, only to get a call AN HOUR AFTER THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO BE THERE at 8am to tell us they weren't coming.


----------



## dogger01 (May 24, 2004)

I have a general ? in regards to this. I had a unit with 1 bad tuner before the shortage happened. They sent me a repacement unit and they said they would send a recovery kit to me for the bad unit. It has been over a month now and I have still not received the kit. Does it usually take this long or did they forget about me? If they forgot about me then I might as well keep the unit as an extra and once the HR10 is not supported break out this unit and use it then. I already have 2 of the HR20's units and 1 of them was sent to me by mistake and when the installer came he had 2 units. I was not going to say he was wrong. So I received 3 units (one with 1 bad tuner) for $99.


----------



## ttiger72 (Oct 9, 2006)

mpiscitello said:


> My install is scheduled for 11/11 (I'm in the SW burbs of Chicago) - everything is still showing on track - local Apex has me scheduled in their system - now I'm concerned that may get pushed based on what I'm reading - uggh!


Not to dishearten you, but I was on track as of yesterday too. You will most likely get bumped to get the people ahead of you installed that were bumped.


----------



## GunnySpook (Nov 17, 2005)

ttiger72 said:


> Not to dishearten you, but I was on track as of yesterday too. You will most likely get bumped to get the people ahead of you installed that were bumped.


And just to add to the potential for misery...

When do you think the highest demand for new installs might be?

How about the period from Thanksgiving to Christmas? - we're less than 4 weeks away from SERIOUS advertising and buying for new satellite installs. Something to connect to all those new family Christmas present widescreen HD TVs.

Think that might complicate availability (and raise production demand) of HR-20s just a bit for the next 3 months or so?

And if they're out of stock _NOW....._

Tom


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> And if they're out of stock NOW.....


They're out of stock now only in the sense that they're not making new installation appointments while they stockpile production for a few weeks and catch up with already-cancelled appointments from the past month or so. I would bet they'll resume orders within a couple weeks.


----------



## mpiscitello (Oct 24, 2006)

ttiger72 said:


> Not to dishearten you, but I was on track as of yesterday too. You will most likely get bumped to get the people ahead of you installed that were bumped.


Was Apex the local installer for you? I have spoken with them already (man is it tough to get them to pick up the phone!) and they seem to think everything will be fine but I put very little faith into that...


----------



## soprano_777 (Sep 27, 2006)

just got message from circuit city should be avalible on line ,aleast thats what the e-mailsaid. Got mine yesterday at a store here in fla. Today all gone. Not bad for a unit that so many people slam.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

This seems like the perfect place for this comic. :biggrin:


----------



## devellis (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, the box came today from Best Buy (online), so I've made it over hurdle #1. The install (HR20 and AT-9) is scheduled for Sunday morning. I recently had a tech out and I would be very pleased if the same guy came back. He was conscientious and helpful. On other threads, I've seen evidence of a lack of motivation on the part of installers to find the best location for the dish. Because I live in a wooded area, I hope I don't have that problem. My 3LNB does great on 101 and 119 but I get zip on 110 because of a tree. I don't lose much by giving up 110, and 103 and 99 should be easier than the three I have now because they're to the left of the tree.

Some of the installation posts have definitely given me the jitters. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## ttiger72 (Oct 9, 2006)

mpiscitello said:


> Was Apex the local installer for you? I have spoken with them already (man is it tough to get them to pick up the phone!) and they seem to think everything will be fine but I put very little faith into that...


Yep Apex was the local installer. Didn't get a call from them, but from DirecTV.

ETA-Just got off the phone with Apex, no dice for any HR20s in the near term. If the guys have them on their trucks they will install them, but as of right now they don't have any HR20s coming from DirecTV


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Just had my AT9 dish and HR20 installed this afternoon in Orchard Park, NY (southern suburb of Buffalo). Flawless install by Halsted Communications (he even let me unpack the HR20 and set it up myself in my rack while he put up the dish and removed my old dish), though all he really had to do was mount the dish since I already have all the wiring in place.


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

A month ago I decided to stay with Directv instead of switching to Dish.
I had my HR20 installation setup on Oct 1st for Oct 29th between 12-2pm. *Incrediably they called at 1:50 on installation day *and cancelled because of Insufficient Resources! They then proceeded to reschedule me for Nov 19.

Called E* tonight, they told me they can install the 622 in 2 days so the switch is official, sorry D*:nono2:

Phillips 9401
Pan DMR80
Showstopper
Toshiba 4R


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

stolirocks said:


> A month ago I decided to stay with Directv instead of switching to Dish.
> I had my HR20 installation setup on Oct 1st for Oct 29th between 12-2pm. *Incrediably they called at 1:50 on installation day *and cancelled because of Insufficient Resources! They then proceeded to reschedule me for Nov 19.
> 
> Called E* tonight, they told me they can install the 622 in 2 days so the switch is official, sorry D*:nono2:
> ...


Sorry to hear your switching. Make sure you can get your locals in SD or HD and keep in mind next year DirecTV will surpass Dish with HD content and channels. Dish doesn't have the ST football deal either.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

cybrsurfer said:


> Sorry to hear your switching. Make sure you can get your locals in SD or HD and keep in mind next year DirecTV will surpass Dish with HD content and channels. Dish doesn't have the ST football deal either.


Adding more HD Locals doesn't count in the race over who has more HD channels. DirecTV needs to get off their butts and add some real HD content.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> Adding more HD Locals doesn't count in the race over who has more HD channels. DirecTV needs to get off their butts and add some real HD content.


I don't think he is reffering to the HD locals. He is talking about D* making all HD channels MPEG4 and the launch of thier new satelites. They will have a lot more bandwith next year which means more HD programing!:hurah:


----------



## perilous (Sep 4, 2006)

Twosted said:


> I don't think he is reffering to the HD locals. He is talking about D* making all HD channels MPEG4 and the launch of thier new satelites. They will have a lot more bandwith next year which means more HD programing!:hurah:


HMMMM....like all of D*TV's other "deliverables"  :eek2: :lol:


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

perilous said:


> HMMMM....like all of D*TV's other "deliverables"  :eek2: :lol:


The level of sarcasm here is amazing. This is on directv's public roadmap. Seems very likely it will happen. If you didn't really believe it was going to happen, would you be staying with D* long term?

Gotta give props to stoli. He's dissatisfied with D* and rather than come here and ***** and attack other members, he just going to take his business elsewhere. Personally, I probably would have given D* another chance (and I don't care for the dish offerings), but stoli is being proactive and will be happy.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

runopenloop said:


> The level of sarcasm here is amazing. This is on directv's public roadmap. Seems very likely it will happen. If you didn't really believe it was going to happen, would you be staying with D* long term?
> 
> Gotta give props to stoli. He's dissatisfied with D* and rather than come here and ***** and attack other members, he just going to take his business elsewhere. Personally, I probably would have given D* another chance (and I don't care for the dish offerings), but stoli is being proactive and will be happy.


You could say the level of sarcasm here might be high, but it's only equaled by the level of naivete/blind optimism. And there is a very real reason for that correlation.


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

runopenloop said:


> The level of sarcasm here is amazing. This is on directv's public roadmap. Seems very likely it will happen. If you didn't really believe it was going to happen, would you be staying with D* long term?
> 
> Been D* customer for a while. After the launch of a slew of new birds, their promises over a year ago of more HD stations by March kept me in their fold. I guess their credibility has dropped a bit. Now I am getting excited about keeping my ota programing, simultaneous recordings from the 622, and more hd content. And I'm getting it now not another promise


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

stolirocks said:


> runopenloop said:
> 
> 
> > The level of sarcasm here is amazing. This is on directv's public roadmap. Seems very likely it will happen. If you didn't really believe it was going to happen, would you be staying with D* long term?
> ...


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> I would be careful about how hard you throw the stones at D*. I was on the verge of jumping to the 622 when D* gave me grief on even getting an HR20, but my research made me stay put. The 622 has its share of headaches, and the people selling it are not up to speed on its capabilities. They for instance told me the 622 could drive two HD sets which is not correct. It can drive 1 HD and 1 SD TV.
> 
> I highly recommend reading through the 622 forums on this site before making the drastic jump away from D*.


Of course, I have been doing some homework browsing this forum and am aware of the many complaints for both DVRs. I prefer D* pricing packages as they are effectively more suited for me, and will probably be back sooner or later


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

perilous said:


> HMMMM....like all of D*TV's other "deliverables"  :eek2: :lol:


I think I am about done with this forum. All I was trying to do was clarify a statement. It seems you can't write anything positive is this forum anymore without people slamming you. It is really getting ridiculous.:nono2:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Twosted said:


> It seems you can't write anything positive is this forum anymore without people slamming you. It is really getting ridiculous.:nono2:


You've noticed that too, huh?


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> You've noticed that too, huh?


That's why I posted my reply to that. I was just finally fed up after all the attacks from the two extreme camps.

I'm not as active a poster as a lot of folks here, but I try to read all the threads and keep up with the HR20. I have some problems with the HR20 which I've tried to report with as much detail as possible. A few folks have absolutely no problems. Probably more folks have serious problems -- to the extent that the box in unreliable and mostly unusable. I believe both, but it is really getting ugly when both sides attack each other. It is also annoying when folks post a helpful reply and then follow up with a closing shot about how great or crappy the box is. I almost replied to the new member who said the box was perfect and to RTFM. Luckily I saw another thread where Earl said it was someone with duplicate accounts. But, another example of the civil war the two camps are waging. I guess all I'd ask is the that folks try to be a little more civil.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I was really close to doing that as well. Turns out my HR20 came in from Best Buy Online and the 2nd installer that came out did a great job in getting me installed. Well without Sat 119 but as long as I have my HD locals I am happy.



stolirocks said:


> A month ago I decided to stay with Directv instead of switching to Dish.
> I had my HR20 installation setup on Oct 1st for Oct 29th between 12-2pm. *Incrediably they called at 1:50 on installation day *and cancelled because of Insufficient Resources! They then proceeded to reschedule me for Nov 19.
> 
> Called E* tonight, they told me they can install the 622 in 2 days so the switch is official, sorry D*:nono2:
> ...


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

runopenloop said:


> That's why I posted my reply to that. I was just finally fed up after all the attacks from the two extreme camps.
> 
> I'm not as active a poster as a lot of folks here, but I try to read all the threads and keep up with the HR20. I have some problems with the HR20 which I've tried to report with as much detail as possible. A few folks have absolutely no problems. Probably more folks have serious problems -- to the extent that the box in unreliable and mostly unusable. I believe both, but it is really getting ugly when both sides attack each other. It is also annoying when folks post a helpful reply and then follow up with a closing shot about how great or crappy the box is. I almost replied to the new member who said the box was perfect and to RTFM. Luckily I saw another thread where Earl said it was someone with duplicate accounts. But, another example of the civil war the two camps are waging. I guess all I'd ask is the that folks try to be a little more civil.


Wait a second, Lame Lefty is tired of the uncivil behavior hereabouts. How many times has he lambasted some poster for outlining the problems they are having with their HR20, and registering their unhappiness about it? He has name-called people from the get-go, using mostly pejorative terms like whiner, complainer, etc. Then, he'll normally proceed to tell them if they don't like it, get rid of D*, take a hike, grow up, etc. Takes a lot of nerve to then sit back and say amen when someone notes that more civility is in order. Yeah, this forum is getting out of hand. The hypocrisy has just hit a new high. Sorry if civility isn't what it should be, but as I said in an earlier post, most of the flames result when a person registers a problem/complaint about D* or the HR20 (mainly because they are getting crappy service/reliability from their new machine), and someone immediately comes back with a hostility-tinged variation on "Geez, mine works perfectly, you whiner," or "this isn't really a big problem, you're just a small minority, so please keep the noise down and let us love our HR20s," which adds absolutely nothing to the mix.

It's really a no-win situation, but in-between the jibes and jabs, there still is plenty of good stuff about using the HR20, including some temporary workarounds until D* gets it all figured out.

The real irony is no matter what side of the field you sit on, everyone wants the thing to work for the overwhelming majority. We're just not there yet.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Once again  ................get it back on topic.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> How many times has he lambasted some poster for outlining the problems they are having with their HR20, and registering their unhappiness about it? He has name-called people from the get-go, using mostly pejorative terms like whiner, complainer, etc. Then, he'll normally proceed to tell them if they don't like it, get rid of D*, take a hike, grow up, etc.


I'll tell you: not many. You do an awful lot of selective-reading if you think that's all I've posted about. Furthermore, you know quite well to whom I HAVE addressed those types of remarks. Grow up.


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

stolirocks said:


> A month ago I decided to stay with Directv instead of switching to Dish.
> I had my HR20 installation setup on Oct 1st for Oct 29th between 12-2pm. *Incrediably they called at 1:50 on installation day *and cancelled because of Insufficient Resources! They then proceeded to reschedule me for Nov 19.
> 
> Called E* tonight, they told me they can install the 622 in 2 days so the switch is official,


Sorry as well to see you switch. The installer did that to us as well, but came through in the end. Our 3rd cancellation was last week. We were supposed to be installed between 8am and noon on Thursday, but Thursday morning at around 9am they called to cancel. We were rescheduled (4th time) for the following Thursday (today). We called DirecTV to indicate our unhappiness and they credited our account $100. They had already credited us by $50 the previous week (on the 2nd missed appointment).

Much to our surprise, we got a call at 7:15am yesterday and were told they would be out by 8:30am a day early. The guy showed up right on time and worked on my complicated install for about six hours.

In life you have to be patient sometimes. Enjoy your Dish.


----------



## ttiger72 (Oct 9, 2006)

So, got an autocall from DTV tonight saying that they have HD DVRs in stock and to call in to schedule my install. Anyone else get this call?


----------



## Humnahey (Aug 26, 2006)

ttiger72 said:


> So, got an autocall from DTV tonight saying that they have HD DVRs in stock and to call in to schedule my install. Anyone else get this call?


I got a call from a live human letting me they can reschedule my previously cancelled appointment. They are supposed to be here today between 8AM and Noon. Currently 10:30....we'll see.


----------

